# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  jednoumlje

## magriz

nakon silnih prepucavanja po većini podforuma, ključanja tema, ali i unisonog pjevanja na teme dojenja, ne-cijepljenja, ne-gledanja tv, NE!vrtiću...

----------


## Loryblue

a nu ankete i prvog anketara  :Grin:

----------


## litala

meni je ova tema toliko istovremeno uvredljiva i besmislena da necu odgovarat na nju....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

onima koji se osjecaju lose i smatraju da su konstantno napadnuti porucujem da malo osvjeste svoju paranoju   :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

kao da će ti netko sad priznati da ne razmišlja svojom glavom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

A kakve veze ima razmisljanje svojom glavom sa svjesnim odabirom da se pise istina, neistina ili da se priklanja nekome?

----------


## magriz

reće i napiše post...

uopće se ne osjećam loše niti sam paranoična...

činjenica je da me iznenađuje koliko ljudi jedno pišu i propagiraju, a drugo rade i drugačije se ponašaju u RL

a koga vrijeđa, neka zaobilazi...

mene neke stvari na ovom forumu vrijeđaju, pa ih zaobilazim i tamo ne postam

----------


## ivarica

> kao da će ti netko sad priznati da ne razmišlja svojom glavom


ko bi reko ali bio je tamo jedan kojem nije ok jesti na skalinima  :/

----------


## litala

> činjenica je da me iznenađuje koliko ljudi jedno pišu i propagiraju, a drugo rade i drugačije se ponašaju u RL



a koliko ljudi je na forumu s pravim imenom, prezimenom i jmbg-om logirano?   :Rolling Eyes: 

zasto se toliko poistovjecuje *internetska*, dakle *virtualna* stvarnost sa *stvarnoscu* bez interneta?  :/

----------


## Zorana

Znaci, sve ono je mozda samo dobra propaganda?  :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> A kakve veze ima razmisljanje svojom glavom sa svjesnim odabirom da se pise istina, neistina ili da se priklanja nekome?


pa kad se nekom priklanjaš - stalno, onda ustvari ne razmišljaš svojom glavom. jer ne možeš stalno misliti baš tako kao i taj drugi.
Ili možeš   :Grin:   svašta je moguće.

----------


## Zorana

Zaboravila sam napisati da se meni vratila vjera u covjecanstvo kad sam vidila koliko ljudi je priznalo da voli poviriti u tudje wc ormarice.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Za danas je dosta treniranja zivaca s tvoje strane.  :Razz:

----------


## sladjanaf

Ja nemam pojma o čemu ti pričaš   :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Nemam ni ja.   :Grin:   Laku noc.

----------


## magriz

> a koliko ljudi je na forumu s pravim imenom, prezimenom i jmbg-om logirano?  
> 
> zasto se toliko poistovjecuje *internetska*, dakle *virtualna* stvarnost sa *stvarnoscu* bez interneta?  :/


zašto? ako netko po forumu maše sa svojim NE!dudici, NE!junk hrani, NE!antibioticima, NE!vrtiću, a u RL to radi...e sorry, onda se iskreno bojim takvih ljudi... a ima ih, i znam ih...

ne trebaju se legitimirati... jedan susret je dovoljan...

----------


## litala

pa naravno da ih ima, ja znam i u rl ljude koji jedno palamude drugo rade, ti nisi nikad susrela takve mimo interneta?  :?

----------


## cvijeta73

e sad, s ovom anketom imam jedan problem - htjela sam biti iskrena, pa odgovoriti c) rijetko, ali se bolje uklapam u grupu; ali grupa ovdje je 88% odgovorila a); tako da moram odgovoriti a),  kako bih se bolje uklopila u grupu.

 :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Zaboravila sam napisati da se meni vratila vjera u covjecanstvo kad sam vidila koliko ljudi je priznalo da voli poviriti u tudje wc ormarice.


a meni kad sam vidjela koliko ih namješta dekice na trosjedima.  :Laughing:  




> zasto se toliko poistovjecuje *internetska*, dakle *virtualna* stvarnost sa *stvarnoscu* bez interneta?  :/


konkretno zato jer je ovo edukativni forum koji postoji da bi roditelji razmjenili svoja vlastita iskustva, dijelili savjete, raspitivali se, a ne neka igrica gdje mogu biti lara croft koja tamani bradate mudzahedine, a u biti sam mirna kućanica.

nitko ne očekuje broj jmbg-a, al ne znam zašto je tako teško shvatiti da od foruma ovog profila (donekle) očekujem nepatvoren razgovor među ozbiljnim odraslim osobama, posebice ako ga kao forumašica sama nudim. ne očekujem iznošenje intime, tj. očekujem onoliko istine koliko svatko može pružiti (bez da se sam ne osjeća loše), sigurno ne očekujem niti želim čitati tuđe neistine, fantaziranja ili trkeljanja. u tom slučaju mi je index bolja i duhovitija opcija.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Svi smo različiti. Osim onih koji su isti.

----------


## maria71

neke svoje postove cenzuriram 

zbog riječnika  :Grin:   i

za sebe mogu reći da sam  na forumu iskrena, no možda ih pola misli da lažem čim stisnem tipkovnicu  :/

----------


## maria71

i zato sam napisala uglavnom jer ako nekom napišem ne slažem se s tobom ili sl....to je cenzurirana verzija   :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Jednom prilikom sam na nekom forumu upala u diskusiju oko teme u kojoj sam se nisam slagala sa većinom. Par mojih postova je napadnuto a onda mi se dete razbolelo i nekoliko dana nisam dolazila na forum. Moje nedolaženje je protumačeno kao bežanje od sopstvenih reči. Od tada često ne pišem ništa ako se ne slažem jer se desi da nemam vremena razviti diskusiju i objasniti svoje poimanje dotične stvari

Uglavnom ne volim praviti od sebe ono što nisam i to podjednako i u vitualnom i u realnom životu. Bolesno sam iskrena nebitno kolika je cena  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

clumsy, otkako si negdje napisala kako si morala otići s foruma, pa se nakon nekog vremena vratila pod drugim nickom... razmišljam prema kome smo to bili tako "zločesti"   :Sad:  

a baš mi se čini kako su ovdje najomiljeniji oni koji su često "antiprotivni"  :/

----------


## MGrubi

šta mislim to napišem
a tako i uletim u "probleme"

----------


## MBee

Što napišem to i mislim ali puno toga ne napišem jer imam dovoljno "problema" u RL da bih se još uzrujavala zbog rasprava u koje bih se neminovno upustila da pišem SVE što mislim. Dakle, "vruće" teme zaobilazim da sačuvam ovo malo živaca što imam.

----------


## štrigica

uglavnom pišem ono što mislim... ne ono što radim   :Laughing:  svi smo mi ljudi i koliko god mislili da nije dobro derat se na dicu ponekad - jučer ujutro npr. - sam se derala...

ovdje sam se odlučila registrirat i postat jer sam čitajući otkrila da većina ljudi s foruma zapravo misli slično meni - i zato sam odabrala ovaj forum a ne neki drugi... stvarno, nisam nigdje drugdje registrirana...
to što većina misli slično meni ne zanči da ja nemam svoje mišljenje...
 na kraju krajeva ovo jednoumlje smo prekrižili temom o posvajanju od strane homosexualnih parova - mislim da smo tu dokazali da ne mislimo isto baš svi ali da možemo raspravljati u civiliziranom tonu oko stvari oko kojih se ne slažemo (iako sam odustala nakon ne znam koliko stranica jer mi više nije imalo smisla i počeli smo se ponavljat...) demokracija foruma se ovdje pokazala u punom svjetlu  :D 

doduše - iz toga koliko postam na receptima moglo bi se zaključit da sam kulinarski virtuoz   :Laughing:  ali nisam i to mi je  8) obična sam žena koja radi i kad ima vremena voli prčkat po kuhinji... eto sad sam se izdala   :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam iskrena i u rl i na forumu, ono kaj mislim napišem ili kažem. E sad, primijetila sam na forumu ima tema na kojima se svi slažu, a ostali ih onda izbjegavaju. Kad se uključi netko suprotnog mišljenja onda ga ovi prvi popljuju pa se nijedan istomišljenik više neće javiti.
Dogodilo mi se na jednoj temi da sam dobila nekoliko pp-ova od onih koji se slažu u znak podrške, ali se nisu javno htjeli uplitati u raspravu.
Tak i ja sad radim, pa kad vidim temu na kojoj se ne slažem s većinom, zaobilazim je jer nemam puno vremena za rasprave

----------


## apricot

> zašto? ako netko po forumu maše sa svojim NE!dudici, NE!junk hrani, NE!antibioticima, NE!vrtiću, a u RL to radi...e sorry, onda se iskreno bojim takvih ljudi... a ima ih, i znam ih...


ne znam baš treba li se bojati takvih ljudi jer situacija te ponekad dovede do promjene mišljenja.
ne znam za druge, mogu pisati o sebi...
skroz sam protiv dijeljenja antibiotika šakom i kapom, ali ih je moje dijete popilo 15 komada. mislim, u 15 navrata.
jer sam se bojala.
propagirat ću porod kod kuće, ali se sama nikada ne bih usudila.
jer se bojim.

zagovarat ću nošenje u marami i slingu gdje god mogu, ali moja kičma ne dopušta da to i sama činim...

znaš kako se kaže: čovjek snuje, Bog odlučuje...

no, dobro, junk nikada nisam kupila (djetetu), niti ću.
nadam se.
ako me vidiš negdje sa smokijem, to nisam ja!

----------


## clumsy mom

> clumsy, otkako si negdje napisala kako si morala otići s foruma, pa se nakon nekog vremena vratila pod drugim nickom... razmišljam prema kome smo to bili tako "zločesti"   
> 
> a baš mi se čini kako su ovdje najomiljeniji oni koji su često "antiprotivni"  :/


Nisam pričala o ovom forumu   :Kiss:  

Kada sam otišla sa Rode na neko vreme bila sam forumski početnik, malo me je zbunjivao sam tip komunikacije a i bila sam 'najveća majka na svetu'. Nakon nekog vremena (i kaljenja po drugim forumima   :Wink:  ) smatram da sam sazrela za zdravu komunikaciju i činjenicu da kao majka mogu i da pogrešim. 

E sad, pisanje na temama sa kojima se ne slažem izbegavam baš zbog toga što me čas ima a čas nema (uvek iz objektivnih razloga ali kako to dokazati) i vređa me kad neko izjavi da sam klisnula jer nemam argumente   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## štrigica

ajd pitanje...

Ima li koja forumašica koju ste zapamtili kao onu s čijim se stavom nikako i nikada ne možete složiti? ono, da ste si počupale virtualno perje....   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

meni je ovo smješno, budući da je praktički MC većini najdraža forumašica, a potpis joj nedojilja, cjepilja i carskorotkinja. Il nešto tako  :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

> propagirat ću porod kod kuće, ali se sama nikada ne bih usudila. 
> jer se bojim.


Apricot, a zašto onda propagiranje? Ako se i sama bojiš negativnih posljedica?  :/

----------


## sofke

upravo tako..ti propagiraš nešto u što sama nisi sigurna

nije li to malo paradoksalno?

ili samo povlađuješ tuđem mišljenju?

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Zaboravila sam napisati da se meni vratila vjera u covjecanstvo kad sam vidila koliko ljudi je priznalo da voli poviriti u tudje wc ormarice.


izgleda da sam ovo propustila ,smrc,smrc
koji je link?   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Zaboravila sam napisati da se meni vratila vjera u covjecanstvo kad sam vidila koliko ljudi je priznalo da voli poviriti u tudje wc ormarice.


Gdje je to da i ja priznam....   :Embarassed:  
 :Laughing:  

Pišem sve što mi je na pameti...

----------


## apricot

ne, ja sam sigurna kako je to fantastično, kada realno razmišljam... čak se ni ne bojim koje bi eventualne posljedice mogle biti...
ali, ja sam procijenila kako to nije za mene.
možda i zato što bih se bojala da ću zaprljati kuću   :Grin:

----------


## sofke

pa je

ja gledam Beyond the limits, već treću sezonu

tamo se oni penju na Mt Everest...moram reć da je guba..i realno, može se

al ne i ja

----------


## iridana2666

što na umu, to na drumu   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ono što postam, mislim. Ne postam sve što mislim. Izbjegavam teme o kojima ne znam dovoljno ili me previše emocionalno angažuju. Zapravo, takve teme redovno samo pratim, bez postanja. Ako nemam ništa pametno za reči ili u tom trenutku ne mogu uobličiti smislen post (iz različitih razloga) radije šutim. Takva sam i u RL-u.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ali znate šta ima još jedna stvar....npr. imam neko mišljenje o temi i dam ga na forumu, pa onda čitam druge i skontam da ima par stvari o kojima trebam razmisliti, a rekli su neistomišljenici i to mišljenje i argumente koji su skroz suprotni mom uvjerenju... 
I možda i promjenim mišljenje, ali ne omah, nego ono...razmišljanjem, sagledavanjem stvari itd. 

Zato sam na ovom forumu gdje sam i promjenila mišljenje o flašicama, porodu itd. 

A ima i toga da se neistomišljenici naoštre i onda paljada počne...

----------


## Maslačkica

Zaboravila sam reći da sam 100% uvjerena da ima dosta ljudi na ovom forumu koji rade suprotno od onoga što pričaju i/ili da se prikazuju u boljem svjetlu...takvi su i u RL... i takvih ljudi ima jako puno! 
Ne uzbuđujem se oko toga, ali volim misliti da smo svi iskreni na forumu...

----------


## a zakaj

ja uopce ne kuzim zasto vas toliko dira to 'jednoumlje'?
meni i nije jako vazno sto misli 'masa', zapravo, sve manje dozivljavam forum kao masu - ono sto cijenim ovdje, i zbog cega mi se tako tesko otkaciti, je uzitak razmjenjivanja misljenja s mnogo pametnih, duhovitih, iskusnih, zanimljivih forumasica, medju kojima mi mnoge nisu istomisljenice (evo, recimo, Dijana - pocerupale bi se oko skoro svake teme, a jako je cijenim).

Neke od najpopularnijih i najomiljenijih forumasica su bas one koje su prekrsile neke od najsvetijih postulata mase - MC je netko vec spomenuo, Maria71 je zivi dispet a svi je vole, a sjetimo se i s koliko je zara Virgo30 branila pec po guzi, a koliko smo je voljeli.

Naravno, nije uvijek lako napisati nesto 'nepopularno', pogotovo ako si forumas s malo staza, a forum ne shvacas kao zahebanciju.
U mojim friskim danima pisala sam o udarcima po guzi i o ferberiziranju, i bogme me je reakcija na koju sam naletjela dobrano stresla. Ali, stresla me prvenstveno zato jer sam se i sam grizla po tom pitanju.

A sto se tice tih stavova koji su kao dominantni i kojima se svi priklanjaju - i oni se prilicno razlicito vide i tumace.
Npr. mim je optuzila moderatorice da favoriziraju katolicanstvo, a protjeruju alternativu (ukljucujuci homeopatiju).
Ja bih rekla da je upravo suprotno - da se homeopatija po forumu jako dobro reklamira; dok je npr. cinjenica da ti dijete ne ide na vjeronauk gotovo stvar prestiza. Tako da je to isto stvar osobne perspektive.

----------


## magriz

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto? ako netko po forumu maše sa svojim NE!dudici, NE!junk hrani, NE!antibioticima, NE!vrtiću, a u RL to radi...e sorry, onda se iskreno bojim takvih ljudi... a ima ih, i znam ih...
> 
> 
> ne znam baš treba li se bojati takvih ljudi jer situacija te ponekad dovede do promjene mišljenja.
> ne znam za druge, mogu pisati o sebi...
> skroz sam protiv dijeljenja antibiotika šakom i kapom, ali ih je moje dijete popilo 15 komada. mislim, u 15 navrata.
> ...


da, bojim se takvih, jer me svjesno varaju s raznoraznim ciljem... a to ne podnosim

ja nikad neću propagirati npr. porod kod kuće jer mislim da to nije pametno, neću zagovarati uzimanje antibiotika, ali neću niti biti protiv njih kao mnogi koji tvrde kako su zlo, a ponekad posegnu za njima; neću reći da je vrtić zlo, a onda odvoditi dijete...

to su mi kontradiktornosti i ne mogu ih provarit...

mogu reći da je dobro ono što sam probala, ako se s tim slažem, ali zagovarait nešto i sam to ne provoditi mi je malo  :/ 


ustvari, ono što me fascinira na ovom forumu je koliko su ljudi povodljivi i skloni prisvajati mišljenje većine koje je, često, suprotno uvriježenom. a znamo, da mnogi to uistinu ne misle, ali žele misliti... jer je to in, cool...

imam frendicu koja je makrobiotičar, i sve nas u društvu konstantno terorizira sa dobrobitima makrobiotike... ok, neka njena jela su mi zaista fina, ali ja volim i meso i čokoladu, i gavrilović paštetu s paradajzom na plaži...kad otvorim čokoladu, ona počne s pljuvanjem po svemu što ja jedem, po nazovi nezdravoj hrani... a u trojanama, iza busa je tamanila krafne   :Rolling Eyes:  

ovo je jedan od primjera, za koji znam pozadinu...
bed je kad ljudi pokušavaju prodati pamet, a sami sumnjaju u to...

i onda često, neupućeni i naivni popuše...

----------


## fegusti

> ...ako me vidiš negdje sa smokijem, to nisam ja!


  :Laughing:  
aj, morala sam, apri!

npr. ja teme junk fooda zaobilazim jerbo bi na mene drvljem i kamenjem kada bi se znalo čemu sam sklona u rl.
napisala sam jedino da vas molim da mi čokoladu ne trpate u taj koš.  :Razz: 
dakle, bilo bi licemjerno da pišem kako ja nisam/ ne bih/ neću nikad svojoj djeci dati grickalice, pudinge, mazarije...
ali...
vrijednost ovog foruma je u tome što ranije nisam o tome razmišljala kao o nečem lošem, zapravo uopće nisam razmišljala.
sada tih junkova u kući ima puno manje.
ne mogu sada ovisnicima u potpunosti uskratiti drogu. :Grin:  

uglavnom, ili pišem istinu ili zaobilazim.

----------


## apricot

magriz, da sad ne citiram već ionako ogroman citat, znači li to da o svemu možemo govoriti samo na osnovu vlastitoga iskustva?

ima ljudi koji, npr. ne podnose brokulu, ali je daju svojoj djeci i svima govore kako je zdrava.
činjenica da njima ne odgovara njezin okus ne umanjuje kvalitetu namirnice.
Ili?

(i, sad si mislim... sva sreća pa nikada po forumu nisam pisala kako podržavam porod kod kuće, to ću si misliti "za po doma")

----------


## fegusti

> to su mi kontradiktornosti i ne mogu ih provarit...
> 
> mogu reći da je dobro ono što sam probala, ako se s tim slažem, ali zagovarait nešto i sam to ne provoditi mi je malo  :/


ja zagovaram nepušenje a sama pušim.
zagovaram jer je štetno po zdravlje.
sama sam slaba da prestanem.
zato nastojim nekome tko nije pušač ukazati na loše strane te navike i i utjecati na to da ne propuši.

----------


## krumpiric

ja zagovaram platnene, a nisam ih koristila 




(razlog je nadasve primitivan, ja i mm smo još bili studenti i bilo nam je prepreviše dat 2500kn u komadu za paket)

----------


## Sirius Black

Slažem se s apricot.

Npr. ja ne mogu govoriti protiv zajedničkog spavanja iako ja to ni u ludilu ne bih mogla jer mislim da bi mi beba bila u životnoj opasnosti. 
Isto tak nisam protiv nošenja novorođenih beba u marami, ali ja se ne bih osjećala tak dobro da to radim jer nisam 100 % sigurna koliko je to stvarno ok.
Podržavam bespelenaše i platnenopelenaše iako je moja beba doma bez pelena ili u platnenima, ali je vani u jednokratnima i mislim da su jednokratne praktičnije.
Podržavam baby led-weaning iako ga ne prakticiram jer mi se ne da čistiti pol stana i kupati bebu nakon svakog hranjenja.
Ima toga cijeli niz...Porod kod kuće uopće ne podržavam

----------


## magriz

sad vidim da sam nerazumljivo napisala

nisam tu mislila na pušenje, davanje djeci brokule, salate...
nego na ljude koji tvrde kako je porod kod kuće apsolutno savršen i siguran, a sami to nikad ne bi napravili...
na ljude koji tvrde kako su antibiotici najlošije što se može dogoditi djetetu, kako se i bez njih može bez problema izliječiti bakt. upala nezamčegaveć opasnog pomoću kapljiva vode komprimiranih u tabletu s malo saharoze, a istovremeno bez pogovora s receptom pedijatrice trče u apoteku i liječe dijete

...

----------


## apricot

> nego na ljude koji tvrde kako je porod kod kuće apsolutno savršen i siguran, a sami to nikad ne bi napravili...
> ...


ne vjerujem kako je ovdje itko ikada rekao da je apsolutno savršen i siguran.
mislm da su se uvijek navodili "pro" argumenti, a zaključke smo izvodili samo.
kako ti, tako i ja,
jer se u Rodi apsolutno ne bavm porodima niti sam puno u kontaktu s curama koje se bave.
moje mišljenje, kao forumašice, nije stečeno na toj osnovi "apsolutnog savršenstva"...
dopuštam da je netko sasvim drugačije sve to shvatio...

----------


## Zorana

Znaci, nervira te iskljucivost?

----------


## apricot

baš to htjedoh pitati...

----------


## Mercedes

Ja slično kao Apricot...
davala sam djetetu i adaptirano jer nisam bila sigurna u sebe i nisam još bila educirana,ali sada svima punim glavu isključivim dojenjem, i znam da ću danas sutra uspjeti i ja;
zagovaram maramu i kupujem ju prijateljima, ali ja se nisam usudila nosit je- čekam da mi neka od njih raskrči put  :Grin:  
Ustvari, sve što kažem mislim najozbiljnije, samo što su neki stavovi proizišli iz mojih grešaka, a na greškama se uči..
Ali treba znati i da svi napravimo iznimku i svi pokleknemo za nečim što "inače ne radimo", i zagovaramo drugačije. Važno je da znamo da to nije dobro, ali svi smo mi ljudi, treba pokušat ne osuđivat  :Wink:

----------


## štrigica

magriz - antibiotike ću djeci dat ako vidim da mi nema druge (vir. C, propolis, domaći čajevi itd...)

AS ne mogu primjenjivati u traktoru a isto se krećem po cesti i u opasnosti smo od sudara - nije to da svjesno ugrožavam dijete nego nemam izbora... a podržavam sve akcije sigurnog ponašanja u prometu...

KC vjeronauk ne podržavam ali mi djeca idu na vjeronauk... mm isto ima pravo glasa, a ja smatram da je dobro da uče o svemu.. pa će sami steć svoje viđenje svijeta - ovako im se šire horizonti....

itd.

----------


## magriz

> Znaci, nervira te iskljucivost?


pa svijet nije crno-bijeli...
sve su to nijanse sive

----------


## Zorana

Ja isto podrzavam neke stvari koje i sama ne provodim. (npr. vegetarijanstvo, u zadnje vrijeme ne koristim platnene iako ih zagovaram) Ono sto u nekim stvarima jesam postala je manje iskljuciva. Zadnji napad iskljucivosti mi se desio na temi o vrticima. Ali, eto, svi mi valjda ucimo o sebi i drugima na kojekakvim mjestima pa i tu na forumu. Ja, ko i maslackica, zadrzavam pravo promjene misljenja. Nekad covjek nesto bubne i ostane ziv, dodje netko sa mudrijom idejom pa se neke stvari rasvijetle itd. Poanta je, ne treba nekad uzimati za zlo nedosljednosti jer vjerujem da se desavaju svakome od nas.

----------


## apricot

potpisat ću Zoranu.
(je li to jednoumlje?
moram priznati da mi ovakvi topici stvaraju grč u želucu jer mi se čini kako više ne smijem ni misliti isto ko netko drugi ) :/ 

a nekako mi normalno da o dojenju mislim kao i sve druge savjetnice (a ima nas dvadeset)...

----------


## Lu

ja npr mislim co sleeping presavrsena stavr i da je to izvrsno za dijete. ali moje dijete spava u svojoj sobi od prvog dana jer ja volim imati svoju sobu za sebe, navecer buljiti u tv nekad i do tri ujutro, 100 puta ic na wc, ako me ulovi nesanica upalit svjetlo i citat i sl. dakle imam potrebu imat taj prostor i vrijeme samo za sebe.
ali kad mi frendica koja spava s klinkama od prvog dana veli da misli da j epogrijesila, uvjeeravat cu je da nije jer svim srcem vjerujem da dobro radi.

inace pisem sto mislim i mislim da je kod internet komunikacije upravo to super stvar sto bar tu bez straha mozes reci sto mislis.

----------


## cvijeta73

ajmo - nickove na sunce. tko vas to tako na forumu nervira?   :Grin:  

kad malo bolje razmislim, ja ništa ne zagovaram na ovom forumu. na nekim temama iznosim svoja iskustva, na drugim temama argumentiram svoje stavove, na trećim temama iznosim svoje mišljenje. 
ali, ništa ne zagovaram.

i, moram priznati, da nema tu i tamo tzv vrućih tema, odnosno da svi forumaši o njima razmišljaju samo "za po doma",  ovaj forum bi ubrzo postao prilično dosadan. isto tako i, iako razumijem tvoj stav clumsy, postao bi dosadan kad se nikome ne bi dalo obrazlagati i argumentirati svoje stavove.

eee. tek onda bi postao jednouman.

i, navratila bih na njega, eventualno, samo kad mi se cica upali. u stvari, ni tad - jer bih zvala sos. ovako, meni paše taj miš-maš - malo razmjena iskustva, malo solidarnosti, malo utjehe, malo podrške, malo rasprave, malo smijeha i zabave. bez samo jednog od ovog nabrojanog, ne bih imala motivacije i volje ovdje postati.  :/

----------


## štrigica

i mislim da bih se usudila rodit doma... ali ne bih to popagirala drugima zato jer:
možda bi već B bio kao slučajno rođen doma , ja sam bila spremna rodit kući ali mi se to u zadnji tren učinilo kao ne dobra ideja jer ne bih imala nikog tko zna što radi kraj sebe... a i mama me potjerala u bolnicu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ono sto u nekim stvarima jesam postala je manje iskljuciva. Zadnji napad iskljucivosti mi se desio na temi o vrticima. Ali, eto, svi mi valjda ucimo o sebi i drugima na kojekakvim mjestima pa i tu na forumu. Ja, ko i maslackica, zadrzavam pravo promjene misljenja. Nekad covjek nesto bubne i ostane ziv, dodje netko sa mudrijom idejom pa se neke stvari rasvijetle itd. Poanta je, ne treba nekad uzimati za zlo nedosljednosti jer vjerujem da se desavaju svakome od nas.


potpis.

mene je na ovaj forum navukla rasprava o feminizmu (ono kad smo razgovarali o tome treba li žena raditi ili ne). kad sam uvidjela da se sasvim lijepo mogu složiti s, npr. tvojom argumentacijom, da joj fakat ništa ne fali.  
eto, zorana, ti si me u stvari, navukla na ovaj forum.   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

:Love:  
Meni nije problem nabrojiti forumasice koje su me povremeno znale dobro nazivcirati onim sto bi pisale. Ali, nema mi to neke veze s tim tko mi je drag ili nije drag. Npr. MC mi je jako draga forumasica, a nekad bi rigala vatru oko sebe kad vidim sta "izjavi". Sjecam se zucnih rasprava s mim o abortusu i cjepivima, ali zato na drugim temama ima skroz finih izjava.  :Smile:  I da sad ne nabrajam dalje....

----------


## štrigica

meni se desi ovako -pošto mi u ekran može stat ili avatar s pola teksta ili cijeli tekst (dakle ne znam kako da to uspijem vidit sve od kolpa) ja stavim na opciju cili tekst i većinom ne vidim tko je što napisao... one postove koji su mi  :/ -  ne pogledam često od koga su tako da se mogu jedino sitit evite - ne znam o čemu je bio topic ali sam zapamtila da se nikako ne bih mogla s tom ženom naći na kavi... 
ima forumaša koji su mi čudni ali mislim da bih mogla s njima stray, moover (legenda), MC itd

one postove koje mogu potpisat ili mi se sviđaju ili  su mi  super pa obavezno pogledam od koga su i uvik mi ispliva istih 10-ak osoba - cvijeta, maria, zhabica, CM, itd

----------


## †marival

definitivno sam iskrena ... možda ćak i previše ( što na umu to na drumu )
- ponekad temu gdje sam protiv jednostavno ignoriram 
- najviše me smeta promjena mišljenja i stavova nekih forumaša ( al mi je onda isto interesantno istraživat i čitat   :Laughing:  )
- ne zagovaram ništa i poštujem svačije mišljenje   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Čini mi se da sam iskrena na način marie71 (ako se uopće čovjek može objektivno vidit). Dajem savjete najviše na potpomognutoj, mislim da ne zagovaram ništa, nastojim ne povrijedit nikoga. A propos roditeljstva, kombiniram s drugim roditeljskim forumima pa nemam dojma nekog jednoumlja i uvijek nađem nešto za nas (porod - carski, ne nosim - kuk, ne dojim - nije uspjelo, unatoč edukaciji, ne spavamo zajedno nego je bebica u krevetiću, ne koristim platnene (zvuči kao komplikacija, nemamo sušilicu, a cura nema nekih kožnih problema), AS svakako, ne mislim po guzi. Za savjete oko prehrane i ostalih stvari oko pikolih beba idem na superbaby di smo grupirane u one grupe - proljetnice). Za čeknut neko posebno pitanje - motorika i sl., zdravlje djece, zdravlje odraslih - vratim se ovdje. Najviše sam na Potpomognutoj, Posvajanjima, Izazovima roditeljstva (to mi je uvijek masu zanimljivo) i Kamo s ovim. Ima na ovom forumu masu zanimljivih ljudi koje mi je gušt čitat   :Love: .

----------


## Mercedes

> činjenica je da me iznenađuje koliko ljudi jedno pišu i propagiraju, a drugo rade i drugačije se ponašaju u RL


Sigurno te pogodilo nešto što si vidila na Rodinoj rasprodaji :? /  :Wink:  
Ja sam već davno bila tako razočarana kad sam shvatila da mame koje su stalno pisale koji im gušt pruža dojenje u rl imaju pritužbe na to isto dojenje i da su osobe u rl puno stvarnije meni, a ja sam u nekim trenucima čitajući o tim "idealima"  težila bit kao one, super mame..
..koje za sve imaju razumjevanje prema djeci, koje dopuštaju djeci istraživanje svijeta, a ja govorim "ne, ne"; koje imaju toliko vremena da su stalno na forumu, a ja moram i kuhat i spremat i radit..pa kad se otvori neka tema o tome kad spremaju sve pričaju kako samo trpaju robu po ormarima i ništa ne peglaju.. pa onda iste te u temi za čiščenje pričaju kako imaju tetu čistilicu.. i tako..
navikne se čovjek na sve, a napisano na forumu uvijek uzimati s rezervom  :Love:

----------


## ina33

I da, ništa od ovoga gore što ja ne radim me ne sprječava da uživam u mikkinoj i aquinoj priči o porodu doma, o krasnim pričama o dojenju i sl. Samo što me se to ne dotikava na način kao što se divim nekom tko radi piruete na ledu, mislim, ne vuče me da odmah sad i ja probam. Mislim (u stvari, nadam se) da, na kraju krajeva ljudi sve stvari uzimaju uz neki osobni kritički stav i kuže što je i što nije njima primjenjivo.

----------


## magriz

na rodinoj rasprodaji sam svega jednom volontirala, i nekoliko puta donijela robu (1x prodala, par puta donirala) i ne, nisam "neke" stvari tamo vidjela
ne shvaćam namigujućeg smajlića... :?

----------


## apricot

ajme, Mercedes...
to se zove isključivost!

luda sam za dojenjem, savjetnica sam, dižem ga u nebesa... ma sve, sve...
ali da mi nekad dodije - dodije (i to su uglavnom trenutci kada nije baš zgodno otrčati do forum i napisati: 3 su sata iza ponoći, ja bih spavala, a on se zakačio...
ili: morala bih na zahod, ali mali već pola sata na cici)...

dajte, najte...

i naravno da sve stvari treba uzimati s rezervom.
(osim kad napišem da urlam na svoje dijete: tu mi možeš 100% vjerovati jer se cijela Dubrava trese, ne mogu se sakriti)l

----------


## Marna

Opredjelih se za odgovor pod b) uglavnom.

To ne znači da bježim od istine ili da ju uljepšavam kako bih bila prihvaćena.

Napisala sam već negdje da sam u oduvijek _autsajder_, svoj tip, sa svojim stilom i stavovima, koji ne moraju biti prihvaćeni, ali meni su ok.
Ako pročitam nečiji odgovor koji je istovjetan mom stavu ili razmišljanju, potpisujem, nema smisla da ponavljam već napisano.

Ne treba biti ni u čemu fanatičan, već birati varijantu umjerenosti.
Čovjek se ipak mijenja - evolucijski dokazano.
Demokratski je dopustiti čovjeku da mijenja svoje mišljenje i izbore.
Sve prema situacijama.

Poznajem npr. tipa (danas četrdesetogodišnjak) koji je bio zagriženi panker, urlao je protiv vlasti i sistema, grozio se zbog stavova svojih roditelja, a danas je obiteljski čovjek i uspješni menadžer u odijelu i kravati.

U ovom slučaju, je li on licemjer ili čovjek koji je uplovio u drukčiju životnu fazu? 
Ili bi bilo bolje da je ostao panker i da ima obitelj, posao i dr.?

Možda sam otišla OT, ali isto tako se može govoriti i o dojenju, nošenju u marami, bespelenaštvu itd. 
Naša djeca su međusobno različita, neka od njih prihvaćaju ponuđeno, a neka ne. 

Npr. ne mogu za svoju prijateljicu reći da je needucirana i neodgovorna majka, jer nije dojila svoju bebu. 
Jednostavno joj nije išlo, proživjela je snažni _ baby blues_, potražila je pomoć, išla na terapiju i danas je opet vesela osoba puna entuzijazma i energije koju poznajem i divna majka svome sinu!  :Love:  

Upućivala sam je na Rodin forum, davala sam joj podršku, ali bez osude i pametovanja.

Često mi se događa da više čitam nego što pišem na forumu.  :Wink:  
Ima predivnih priča, iskrenih svjedočanstava koja mogu potaknuti brojne roditelje i dati im snagu i ustrajnost.
Ima, nažalost, i tužnih priča i ljudski je suosjećati s nekim tko pati.

----------


## Sanja

> - najviše me smeta promjena mišljenja i stavova nekih forumaša


Ma da, to te smeta? Najviše? Zašto?

Meni je to baš super - kad pročitam stav koji je suprotan mome i koji me potakne da razmislim o svemu, informiram se, pročitam koju knjigu, malo temeljitije prosurfam, popričam s ljudima oko sebe... I ponekad promijenim svoj izvorni stav, ponekad ga dodatno učvrstim, kako kad, ali uopće mi ne smeta da bilo tko (drugi ili ja) mijenja stavove. To zovem osobnom intelektualnom evolucijom.  :Aparatic:  

Ne mogu si zamisliti da s x godina oblikujem određene stavove i kruto ih zadržim do kraja života.  :/

----------


## Mercedes

> ajme, Mercedes...
> to se zove isključivost!


Pa eto, ja sam se sjetila da sam i ja doživjela takav "šok", da dok sam samo čitala izgledalo je da su svi savršeni, a kad sam ljude upoznala onda sam vidila da smo svi "tu negdje"...
Imala sam ja muke sa dojenjem, ali pomogao mi forum i iskustva drugih mama ovdje i dojenje trajalo 2 godine (da ne bude zabune, hvala vam svima na tome)
Napisala sam ovo gore zato da osoba shvati da nismo roboti, da ne hodamo po ravnoj crti, da se možemo zalagat za nešto, ali nekad i posustati (samo ne odustati  :Smile:  )

----------


## Točka

Nebitno mi je slaže li se netko s mojim mišljenjem ili ne. Tako da se ne povodim za grupom. Ali zna se desiti da izbjegavam teme u kojima se moje mišljenje razilazi s većinom, iz istoga razloga kao što su neke forumašice već napisale - nemam ponekad vremena za diskusiju....

Uvijek se držim ove: Mudar čovjek ne kaže sve što misli, ali misli sve što kaže.

----------


## štrigica

stavove moram mijenjati... inače ne napredujem... 
opet ću se osvrnit na hoosexualce i posvajanje... na početku rasprave sam bila izričito protiv toga jer mi ta ideja nije prirodna ... sad i dalje stojim pri tome da im ne bih dozvolila posvajanje ali način razmišljanja mi se toliko promijenio o istoj temi da sam i sama pod  :shock: - evolucija razmišljanja u svakom pogledu...
niti jedna stvar na ovome svitu nije dovoljno sigurna da bih ju ja potpisala branit do smrti.... čak i ono što ti se čini najsvetije i najčistije može te razočarat... 
da, stavovi se moraju mijenjat...

----------


## Moover

ako napišem da sam u anketi odgovorio kako nikad stvarno ne mislim ono što napišem, dal će i ovaj moj glas u anketi biti istinit ili lažan?  :?   :Grin:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zaboravila sam napisati da se meni vratila vjera u covjecanstvo kad sam vidila koliko ljudi je priznalo da voli poviriti u tudje wc ormarice. 
> 
> 
> izgleda da sam ovo propustila ,smrc,smrc
> koji je link?


ok,zorana gdje je ova temaaaa?   :Coffee:

----------


## sunca

pišem isključivo što mislim.

da ovdje vlada poprilično jednoumlje - slažem se, ali nekako to tumačim time da se slični ljudi dođu podržat i razmjenit iskustva....... našto kao na forumima o ribolovu - svi love ribe, pa sad ti piši kako je to tebi bez veze.

----------


## Mercedes

> ne shvaćam namigujućeg smajlića... :?


Ma bez veze, onaj prvi smajlić mi je bio pretužan, pa stavila i ovog da malo popravim dojam, u stilu rauzmin te



> ok,zorana gdje je ova temaaaa?


Pa nije valjda da znate sve teme, svaku rečenicu gdje je što pisano?

----------


## maria71

prije  mi je davor išao na  živce

sad bih na integralnu kavu s njim 
ili što već pije  :Smile:  

eto, mijenjam  mišljenje

----------


## Moover

> sad bih na integralnu kavu s njim


Google: 
_Nema rezultata pretraživanja za: "integralna kava"._

Štaj to???  :?

----------


## maria71

otkud da ja znam što je to, lupila sam bez veze  :Laughing:  

znam da se zdravo hrani i pitanje je jel pije običnu kavu , pa sam onda stavila tu _integralnu_

----------


## roby

Imam svoj stav i ne podliježem mišljenju drugih, iako stojim pri tome da ga mogu promijeniti ako me netko argumentima uvjeri da imam krivo. Znači uvijek mogu nešto novo naučiti. ALi ipak se kanim tema u kojima se ljudi puno kače ali takva sam i u životu -izbjegavam komflikt i nastojim sudjelovati u temama bez prepucavanja. Jer mislim - npr.da nemam što parirati necjepišama/jednostavno ne djelimo isto mišljenje i to je to. 
To je npr. stav koji neću promjeniti. Iako čitajući njihove postove ponekad se duboko zamislim....

----------


## roby

I da, super mi je ovo sve sa zdravom prehranom ali opet u nekim stvarima se pretjeruje (bacanje smokića i slatkiša pred ljudima koji su to donijeli djetetu u smeće etc...) 
I onda da se ja na toj temi izjašnjavam samo bi doživjela od pojedinaca pljuvanje. Jednostavno ne želim u takvim raspravama sudjelovati. Tamo se ljudi međusobno podržavaju i ok. 
Mislim da se ni u čemu ne treba pretjerivati i  biti isključiv nije dobro.

----------


## yaya

Ono što pišem to i mislim (to je vjerojatno jedna od rijetkih vrlina koje imam) no ne pišem uvijek sve što mislim. S druge pak strane još uvijek vjerujem da i ostali forumaši rade i misle upravo tako kako i pišu jer volim vjerovati da iskrena komunikacija među ljudima općenito još uvijek postoji. Mm veli da mi je ta moja naivnost   moja velika mana ali jednostavno odbijam razmišljati drugačije. Kad pogledam ovaj forum u cjelosti  ne vidim jednoumlje, dapače ima tu raznoraznog folklora, no s druge strane postoje teme u kojima je jednoumlje itekako izraženo. Neko vrijeme sam se javljala na takvim temama a onda se jednostavno "umorila" i odustala.  :/ Volim ovaj forum, volim čitati razmišljanja i iskustva drugih i volim vjerovati da su ta razmišljanja i postupci ostalih forumaša doista iskreni. Ono što meni konkretno smeta su teme zgražavanja  :shock: i teme gdje su roditelji koji ne pripadaju forumu ili ne štuju JJ-a u najmanju ruku okarakterizirani kao neinformiranima a to se u nekim temama itekako može iščitati.

----------


## fritulica1

> znam da se zdravo hrani i pitanje je jel pije običnu kavu , pa sam onda stavila tu integralnu


Ne, on pije espresso, s trunom kardamona.   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## xenia

> Nebitno mi je slaže li se netko s mojim mišljenjem ili ne. Tako da se ne povodim za grupom. Ali zna se desiti da izbjegavam teme u kojima se moje mišljenje razilazi s većinom, iz istoga razloga kao što su neke forumašice već napisale - nemam ponekad vremena za diskusiju....
> 
> Uvijek se držim ove: Mudar čovjek ne kaže sve što misli, ali misli sve što kaže.


X

doduše nisam neki veliki forumaš ali kad nešto pišem to i mislim

zapravo puno više čitam nego što pišem i moram priznati da me oduševljava paleta različitosti na ovom forumu

nemam potrebu biti ista kao i svi niti biti dio grupe ali nisam ni uvijek protiv   :Smile:   sa zanimanjem čitam i topice o stvarima koje uopće ne prakticiram jer sam eto po prirodi znatiželjna i volim čuti i što drugi misle, kako osjećaju, što rade...

ne zagovaram ništa   :Razz:   čak ni ono u što čvrsto vjerujem jer jednostavno ne volim nikog uvjeravat u ništa

dojim, dijete vozim u kolicima, polovično spavamo zajedno, poslije godine dana ću davat djetetu slatkiše umjereno... informiram se ali postupam po svom

----------


## leonisa

pisem sto i mislim.
pisem sto i osjecam.
pisem i ono sto radim.
sto na zalost nije uvijek ono sto mislim i osjecam.
zvot je takav.

mrzim tv i crtice, a eto moje dijete se zakaclo na njh.
i ponekad to iskoristim da u mru napravim nesto sto se treba napravti.
i vikat cu da je tv los jer sam i sama ovisnik o tv-u.

mislim da djeci ne trebaju slatkisi.
i cuvala sam L. od njih koliko sam mogla.
eno je, navucena na kinder jaje.
i odem s njom i kupim joj kinder jaje.
i vidim srecu u njenim ocima. i tugu u mojim.
i vidim da je pomijenila prehrambene navike.
ali i dalje cu zagovarati da se djeci ne daje junk hrana, a sva ta jaja etc spadaju pod to.

i topic o mamama vristalicama je onaj koji pogadja srz.
jer znas da to sto rads nije dobro. znas  zasto. znas  kako to izbjeci. i to te grize jer ne uspijevas uvijek.
blago onima koji zive u neznanju.
pa vicu.
pa puste djecu 24h pred tvom.
pa im daju smokce, a za dorucak kinder pingvin.

barem su mrirni i ne zivciraju se. i nisu optuzeni za licemjerstvo.

da, ne radim uvijek kako bi zeljela.
nisam savrsena.
i ne zelim biti. jer onda bi bila nestvarna.

----------


## gita75

Imam svoje mišljenje, nije mi problem iznijeti ga ni u RL ni ovdje na forumu. Ono zbog čega to ponekad izbjegavam je veliki skup neistomišljenika s kojima ću onda polemizirati danima (ili stranicama). Nažalost nemam toliko vremena pa radije preskočim. U RL to ne radim, mislim ne preskačem. Uvijek kažem što mislim i uvijek argumentiram svoje mišljenje (često pretjeram   :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## Maslačkica

Zaboravih komentirati "savršene mame" na forumu... 
Meni lično forum samo pokazuje kako smo svi nesavršeni i nervozni i ljuti nekad i tužni i interakciju sa našim muževima i djecom... i nigdje ja nisam vidjela tu savršenstvo... samo se svi trude imati što bolji i mirniji život. 
Pa nije li bila tema takva?

----------


## fritulica1

Jednom se dogodilo da je jedna "stara" forumašica, u nekoj diskusiji izbacila totalno budalast post, ali ga je zamaskirala duljinom i formom tj. "krasopisom". Odmah je doletila nekolicina isto tako poznatih forumskih prija da je ispotpisuju, a glavu dajem da nisu niti pročitale što je dotična napisala.  A to su sve žene koje mi je inače drago čitati. Baš mi je to ostalo u sjećanju kao primjer jednoumlja. Meni se ne sviđa ta potreba pripadnosti i djelovanja u grupi. Volim individualce, ima ih nekoliko na forumu i super su mi.

----------


## leonisa

ali ako se ovim forumom propagira rodina vizija, kako se onda moze djelovati kao indivdua i ne prpadati grupi, kad djelimo istu vizju?

----------


## ivarica

> ali ako se ovim forumom propagira rodina vizija, kako se onda moze djelovati kao indivdua i ne prpadati grupi, kad djelimo istu vizju?


ne osjecam se nikako dobro o ovom tvojem postu

----------


## leonisa

ajd, kako sam ja ovo dozivjela:

ako se jedna od misija rode i zastita dojenja onda se na tu temu ne moze ocekivati da cu ja napisati nesto drukcje od npr. storme il od fride ili od....mozda drugim rijecima, ali istu stvar.


a vidim da fritulica spocitava djelovanje u grupi.

na porodima ce uvjek postati odredjene forumasice koje su najvse upoznate s tom tematikom.
i izgledat ce da se djeluje u grupi.

storma i ja cemo pisati "razlicite" postove o tusiranju djeteta ali necemo razlicite o paketu SB.

ne znam da li me razumijes(te)

----------


## Maslačkica

Leonisa, moram reći da ja nisam doživjela Frituličin post tako... 
Ona je rekla da se grupa istomišljenika povela za postom iako čak možda nisu baš ni najbolje pročitali nego su potpisali, a u princiupu se kosilo sa njihovim stajalištem koji inače zagovaraju. 

A razumijem šta si ti htjela reći vezano za grupu i istomišljenike... i meni se to isto tako čini...

----------


## Lu

> .
> (osim kad napišem da urlam na svoje dijete: tu mi možeš 100% vjerovati jer se cijela Dubrava trese, ne mogu se sakriti)l


oprosti ali tvoje mi je dijete reklo da mama nikad ne vice   :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

ma ok.
mozda je i taj post bio srocen zbrdazdola ko moj   :Smile:  
mozda da me ivarica nije piknula ne bi ga prosirivala i objasnjavala.
mozda bi netko ko me pozna znao sta sam htjela reci i potpisao me.
onako zbrdazdolasti post.
a mozda i ne  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ma, izmanipulirali smo je   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> storma i ja cemo pisati "razlicite" postove o tusiranju djeteta ali necemo razlicite o paketu SB.
> 
> ne znam da li me razumijes(te)


ja još uvijek ne u potpunosti.

odnosno, zanima me koje su to teme (osim ovih trivijalnih, kao što je tuširanje), na kojima po defaultu, imate isto mišljenje - da li se one dotiču samo dojenja, ili...?

----------


## Lu

e da i potpuno kuzim sto lea hoce rec. i slazem se s njom.

----------


## Maslačkica

> ma, izmanipulirali smo je


  :Laughing:  

Leonisa... možda si krivo pročitala, a drugog mišljenja pa eto ti ga na!   :Grin:  

Ali ono što si napisala:


> "ali ako se ovim forumom propagira rodina vizija, kako se onda moze djelovati kao indivdua i ne prpadati grupi, kad djelimo istu vizju?


 ja potpisujem...ali u malo širem spektru, tj. ne bukvalno, ali to je to... da ne duljim, jer ću se samo spetljati... 
Ali čekam Ivaricu, jer kad ona objasni, možda promjenim mišljenje...   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

cvijeta, necemo sigurno imati isto misljenje da li je djetetu potreban vrtic ili ne, oce l se cijepiti ili ne, oce li dati antibiotik li homeopatski pripavak itd itd.
dok da li je npr. potrebna AS ili ne, hocemo.

----------


## Deaedi

Pisem ono sto i mislim. Ponekad i ne iznesem svoje misljenje skroz otvoreno, nego ga ublazim, jer ipak je ovo pisana komunikacija i kad sam bila preotvorena, onda se netko odmah uvrijedio.
I stvarno mi je nevjerojatno da uvijek ista skupina ima isto misljenje i da se uvijek isti sloze protiv nekog drugog. Mislim, pa ni u braku ljudi nisu toliko slozni, kako je onda moguce da je ovdje takav sklad?

I znam neke osobe koje na forumima (ne nuzno samo na ovom) pisu jedno, a u stvarnosti rade sasvim drugo. Tako da se onda samo smijem kada citam kako je lako u anonimnosti biti velika osoba.

Ono sto mi se ne svidja je npr. ovo:




> ne znam za druge, mogu pisati o sebi... 
> skroz sam protiv dijeljenja antibiotika šakom i kapom, ali ih je moje dijete popilo 15 komada. mislim, u 15 navrata. 
> jer sam se bojala. 
> propagirat ću porod kod kuće, ali se sama nikada ne bih usudila. 
> jer se bojim.


Recimo, ja nikad ne bi propagirala drugima kao nesto dobro ono sto se ja bojim napraviti. To mi je neshvatljivo. Imala bi osjecaj da pametujem. Jer lako je biti deklarativan, najteze je sebe mijenjati.

----------


## fritulica1

> a vidim da fritulica spocitava djelovanje u grupi.


Ne, nisi me razumjela, mene ponekad zasmeta grupno mišljenje u diskusijama, čuvanje leđa, automatsko potpisivanje zato što neki nick garantira mudrost ili zato što je taj isti nick npr. mene potpisao na prethodnom topicu ili zato što smo forumska ekipa... I nisu to uvijek tematike Rodine vizije, ima tu svega... 


I sad jedan OT, je li i porod kod kuće dio Rodine vizije?(sorry, ne pratim baš te teme (dojenje, porod), ali nadam se da ću uskoro   :Smile:  )

----------


## maria71

> Jednom se dogodilo da je jedna "stara" forumašica, u nekoj diskusiji izbacila totalno budalast post, ali ga je zamaskirala duljinom i formom tj. "krasopisom". Odmah je doletila nekolicina isto tako poznatih forumskih prija da je ispotpisuju, a glavu dajem da nisu niti pročitale što je dotična napisala.  A to su sve žene koje mi je inače drago čitati. Baš mi je to ostalo u sjećanju kao primjer jednoumlja. Meni se ne sviđa ta potreba pripadnosti i djelovanja u grupi. Volim individualce, ima ih nekoliko na forumu i super su mi.


sad bih napisala daj link, ali hebi ga  možda sam ja ta koja je pisala budalasti post, a možda sam ga i potpisala   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

a možda si i među ovim individualcima, nikad se ne zna kako to fritulica ocjenjuje   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jednom se dogodilo da je jedna "stara" forumašica, u nekoj diskusiji izbacila totalno budalast post, ali ga je zamaskirala duljinom i formom tj. "krasopisom". Odmah je doletila nekolicina isto tako poznatih forumskih prija da je ispotpisuju, a glavu dajem da nisu niti pročitale što je dotična napisala.  A to su sve žene koje mi je inače drago čitati. Baš mi je to ostalo u sjećanju kao primjer jednoumlja. Meni se ne sviđa ta potreba pripadnosti i djelovanja u grupi. Volim individualce, ima ih nekoliko na forumu i super su mi.
> 
> 
> sad bih napisala daj link, ali hebi ga  možda sam ja ta koja je pisala budalasti post, a možda sam ga i potpisala



Ne znam šta bi bilo gore... ali u Bosnaskom duhu obadvoje je ispravno!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> Recimo, ja nikad ne bi propagirala drugima kao nesto dobro ono sto se ja bojim napraviti. To mi je neshvatljivo. Imala bi osjecaj da pametujem. Jer lako je biti deklarativan, najteze je sebe mijenjati.


X

----------


## Lu

> sad bih napisala daj link, ali hebi ga  možda sam ja ta koja je pisala budalasti post, a možda sam ga i potpisala


  :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

> sad bih napisala daj link, ali hebi ga možda sam ja ta koja je pisala budalasti post, a možda sam ga i potpisala


Ma nebitno tko je pisao, potpisao. Fascinantno je da potreba pripadnosti grupi i kretanjem u grupi postoji čak i u virtualnom svijetu, i to ne samo među adolescentima nego i među odraslim, pametnim ženama koje bi, vjerujem, da nema te pojave, i više toga imale za reći.

----------


## a zakaj

> Fascinantno je da potreba pripadnosti grupi i kretanjem u grupi postoji čak i u virtualnom svijetu, i to ne samo među adolescentima nego i među odraslim, pametnim ženama koje bi, vjerujem, da nema te pojave, i više toga imale za reći.


ja sam recimo, neki dan, jedva odoljela da se ne ukljucim u raspravu s Tatom!, iako nisam imala nis pametno za reci. Ali kad sam vidjela koja se ekipa skupila (ukljucujuci i tebe fritulice    :Wink:   ), bas mi je doslo da se prikrpam i ja  8)

----------


## leonisa

meni je to sasvim normalna pojava

----------


## anchie76

> e sad, s ovom anketom imam jedan problem - htjela sam biti iskrena, pa odgovoriti c) rijetko, ali se bolje uklapam u grupu; ali grupa ovdje je 88% odgovorila a); tako da moram odgovoriti a),  kako bih se bolje uklopila u grupu.


Definitivno najbolji odgovor   :Laughing:

----------


## seni

meni je fascinantno da imate tako dobro pamcenje, da pamtite, tko je koga kada potpisao, koju temu otvorio i sve ostalo.
pa onda, kad je tko promjenio misljenje (mili boze, tko zna sta sam pisala prije par godina  :Laughing:  )

jest da me nije bilo neko vrijeme na forumu, ali ni prije se bas ne sjecam, da sam takve stvari zamjecivala.
i meni se ovaj forum uopce ne cini jednouman.

----------


## wewa

pisem iskljucivo ono sto mislim, ne vidim kako bih mogla drukcije, a ni svrhu toga...

ne znam zasto ljude buni podrzavanje (mogucnosti) nekog izbora, cak i ako se ne prakticira - da to na primjeru pojasnim: ne prakticiram jos dojenje, nisam jos bila trudna, pa samim time niti radjala, ali svim srcem vjerujem da je dobro imati sto manje UZV kontrola u trudnoci, da je prirodni porod najbolji, a onaj asistirani u kuci lijep izbor, da je dojenje najbolje, da dudice i flasice i jednokratne pelene nisu najbolja opcija. takodjer vjerujem da su antibiotici kad se olako prepisuju i koriste stetni, bojim se cijepljenja.

i da, ja zaista nisam primijetila sindrom jata koji mnogi spocitavaju forumasi(ca)ma - primijetila sam jedan broj "super-zena", "super-mama", ali s njima niti ne pozelim komunicirati...

----------


## anchie76

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - najviše me smeta promjena mišljenja i stavova nekih forumaša
> 
> 
> Ma da, to te smeta? Najviše? Zašto?
> 
> Meni je to baš super - kad pročitam stav koji je suprotan mome i koji me potakne da razmislim o svemu, informiram se, pročitam koju knjigu, malo temeljitije prosurfam, popričam s ljudima oko sebe... I ponekad promijenim svoj izvorni stav, ponekad ga dodatno učvrstim, kako kad, ali uopće mi ne smeta da bilo tko (drugi ili ja) mijenja stavove. To zovem osobnom intelektualnom evolucijom.  
> ...


I meni je to stvarno super.  Ali da se ne vrijedjamo, nego onako lijepo kulturno raspravljamo o suprotnom.  To fakat covjeka najvise potjera na razmisljanje i preispitivanje   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Pisem ono sto i mislim. Ponekad i ne iznesem svoje misljenje skroz otvoreno, nego ga ublazim, jer ipak je ovo pisana komunikacija i kad sam bila preotvorena, onda se netko odmah uvrijedio.


Ovo mogu u potpunosti potpisati.  Uvijek pisem ono sto zaista mislim, samo sto nekad moram hodati po jajima s tim kako cu nesto napisati   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> meni je fascinantno da imate tako dobro pamcenje, da pamtite, tko je koga kada potpisao, koju temu otvorio i sve ostalo.
> pa onda, kad je tko promjenio misljenje (mili boze, tko zna sta sam pisala prije par godina  )


I meni je to totalno fascinantno.  Ja se fakat ne sjecam puno toga.  X puta mi se desilo da mi je netko rekao "ja i ti smo se posvadjale" a ja kontam "ma nemoguce, kad, pojma nemam  :? "  :Embarassed:    I ono kontam kak mi je osoba simpa sto pise, a ona meni kaze "ti mene ne volis jer smo se tad i tad zakacile" a ja majke mi rodjene pojma nemam o cemu osoba prica   :Embarassed:    Precesto mi se to desava....

----------


## fritulica1

a zakaj, imaš pravo, bez veze sam se bila uvukla u diskusiju, ali tata! i ja smo uglavnom bili 1 na 1, ili sam ja to samo tako doživjela?!  :Grin:  

osim toga diskusije s tatom! su izvan svih standarda ovog foruma.   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> osim toga diskusije s tatom! su izvan svih standarda ovog foruma.


Ajde nemojte sad opet poceti  :Nope:

----------


## puntica

uvijek pišem što mislim.
mišljenja mijenjam zato što čitam (ne mislim na forum), pitam, informiram se i 'rastem'. ne vjerujem ljudima koji se slijepo drže svoga mišljenja i nisu spremni saslušati tuđe argumente. nitko ne traži da ti ljudi promijene mišljenje, samo da saslušaju i drugu stranu i promisle.
koristim sling, platnene pelene, miniMe spava s nama u krevetu, dojim. istina je da ponekad opsujem sve po spisku jadnom nedužnom djetetu jer se npr. prikačila na sisu i ne pušta sat vremena a ja moram na wc, gladna sam, spava mi se, žuri mi se, gori mi ručak, upaljena mi je pegla...Znam da dijete nije krivo ali ponekad valjda mogu biti umorna i neuračunjljiva? a dojenje ipak obožavam...
OT



> (osim kad napišem da urlam na svoje dijete: tu mi možeš 100% vjerovati jer se cijela Dubrava trese, ne mogu se sakriti)l


daklem...to si ti? a ja sam se pitala...

----------


## summer

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pisem ono sto i mislim. Ponekad i ne iznesem svoje misljenje skroz otvoreno, nego ga ublazim, jer ipak je ovo pisana komunikacija i kad sam bila preotvorena, onda se netko odmah uvrijedio.
> 
> 
> Ovo mogu u potpunosti potpisati.  Uvijek pisem ono sto zaista mislim, samo sto nekad moram hodati po jajima s tim kako cu nesto napisati


I ja. S tim da se i moje misljenje s vremenom mijenja. I znam neke osobe i u rl, da se hocu praviti nesto sto nisam, ne bi mi uspjelo  :Smile: 
Ispocetka sam se i skanjivala pisati, kao, ma nije moj doprinos vrijedan da ostane zapisan, kao da zadirem u vec uigranu ekipu. Onda nisam imala vremena pa sam najcesce potpisivala pametne postove drugih forumasica s kojima sam se slagala. 
Sad nemam vremena, ali ipak napisem koju, bez obzira na vrijednost doprinosa  :Grin: 
Ponekad se ne zelim ozbiljnije ukljuciti, jer potrosim vremena i zivaca u tome, da bi tema, ne znam, nestala jer je na KSO, ili se vrti u krug sa 25 stranica a da nitko u biti nije promijenio misljenje. Pa onda nesto napisem, ali se ne uvlacim preduboko. A najgore mi je kad me se krivo shvati pa se preznojim objasnjavajuci a imam dojam da upadam dublje u zivo blato svakom novom rijeci.

Imam omiljene forumasice (vecinom i znaju koje su), ni sa jednom se mislim, ne slazem na svim temama, ali tako ih i ne biram, biram ih po tome sto za sve mislim da su pametne, jake, duhovite zene, i sve bih ih voljela imati za prijateljice i uzivo. 
Rijetki su oni koji mi dizu zivce, to su proplamsaji na nekoj temi, na nekoj drugoj su mi super i tako uokrug. 
Ima jedan konstantan, al evo, anchie ne da  :Grin: 

I cesto sam se pitala, s obzirom na to da nekad nemam vremena napisati stvarno sve sto mislim, ili se dobro i jasno izraziti, pa ostane nekako krnje i nedoreceno, kakav uopce dojam ta neka summer ostavlja, je li uopce blizu pravoj meni. Takodjer, koliko su dojmovi koje imam o drugima, uopce blizu stvarnim osobama.

A za one koji na forumu lazu da nesto ne rade, a u stvari rade, pa ne lazu time mene, sto ja znam o njima, samo sebe lazu.

----------


## apricot

> A za one koji na forumu lazu da nesto ne rade, a u stvari rade, pa ne lazu time mene, sto ja znam o njima, samo sebe lazu.


ajme, jednoumno ću te debelo potpisati!

----------


## mim

Ne volim ankete pa nisam odgovorila. Mislim...trebam li uopće odgovoriti na postavljeno pitanje??   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Ne volim ankete pa nisam odgovorila. Mislim...trebam li uopće odgovoriti na postavljeno pitanje??


A) da, naravno!   :Grin:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne volim ankete pa nisam odgovorila. Mislim...trebam li uopće odgovoriti na postavljeno pitanje??  
> 
> 
> A) da, naravno!


Ok, onda odgovaram: O, da, uvijek, naravno!

Ne bi vjerovala...čak i meni ponekad ostane koja dlaka na jeziku, ali se nastojim temeljito "depilirati"   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A za one koji na forumu lazu da nesto ne rade, a u stvari rade, pa ne lazu time mene, sto ja znam o njima, samo sebe lazu.
> 
> 
> ajme, jednoumno ću te debelo potpisati!


Apsolutno se slazem i ja  (jel ovo sad jednoumlje?   :Laughing:  )

Sta ja imam od toga sto netko govori da ne daje djetetu antibiotike a u stvari daje?  Laze sebe (i dijete   :Laughing:  )

----------


## fritulica1

> A za one koji na forumu lazu da nesto ne rade, a u stvari rade, pa ne lazu time mene, sto ja znam o njima, samo sebe lazu.


I ja moram potpisati.   :Smile:  




> Rijetki su oni koji mi dizu zivce, to su proplamsaji na nekoj temi, na nekoj drugoj su mi super i tako uokrug.


Mislim da je ovo baš zdrav, forumski stav.   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ja mislim da magriz nije mislila na takve situacije

ali ako gradis sliku o nekom s foruma, nije uvijek sve u toj osobi i njenim postovima, puno je toga i u tome kako i koliko doslovno je citas, i, ako je i sretnes, kao sto je magriz, u kakvoj situaciji je sretnes

ja nikad necu zaboravit kako je tviti imala dojam o meni da sam ja hladna kucka koju nitko ne moze razvlacit 8a ja ko zvaka) i koja je pred svoje dijete postavila hrpu ogranicenja, ona je mislila valjda da ja ivaru ne kupujem slatkise zato jer sam bila stroga adminica foruma. a nemos to oboje. 

hocu reci cesto mislimo o osobama da rade/ne rade stvari koje nikad nisu napisali. na osnovu ne znam cega drugog.

emsa se ustrucavala mom sinu dati cokoladu. 
gdje je to mogla procitat na forumu?
jedino ono da ce se putem prema njemu broj kockica utopit za 80%

----------


## apricot

nije, dakle, sve u onome tko piše, nego i u onome tko čita

----------


## seni

da li to meni fali maste, ili nisam tip za forume, facebookove i slicno, jer mi pada na pamet, da uopce ne gradim nikakve slike, ni o kome iz virtualnog svijeta. 
mozda je poanta u tome da ne gradis nikakve slike.

+ svida mi se ovo od summer (nisam potpisala da ne budemo tako jednoumni)

----------


## anchie76

> nije, dakle, sve u onome tko piše, nego i u onome tko čita


Pa veliki dio komunikacije se zasniva i na pretpostavkama. Jednostavno neke stvari htjeli ne htjeli nas mozak dopuni (ako mu je negdje u toj prici rupa) pretpostavkom.  Nismo ih ni svjesni.

----------


## Anci

Ono što pišem, mislim. 
Ne pišem uvijek, nešto mi je preosobno da bih napisala, pa se neću niti uključiti. Lagati pogotovo. Ne vidim smisla tomu.

Pišem i pozitivne i negativne stvari, ne težim tomu da se prikažem u neznamkakvom svijetlu.

Čokolada je mojoj djeci uvijek dobrodošla. Pa nek se i mama malo osladi  :Grin:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Pišem ono što mislim i što sama činim.

Dojila sam (i u javnosti  :Grin:  ) usprkos problemima na početku, koristimo platene jer vjerujem da su "zdravije", ne jede slatkiše jer smatram da joj štete, nosim je u mei hipu (maramu posudili ) ...

Ne osuđujem one koji rade drukčije, družim se s različitim ljudima i poštujem njihove izbore. Ne smatram nekog lošim roditeljem jer dijete jede čokoladu ili monte. Vrtić smatram dobrim, iako moje dijete (još) ne ide u vrtić. Općenito u životu poštujem različitosti, a svoje odluke nazivam informiranim izborom. Jedino ne razumijem one koji jedno govore, a drugo rade, jer ne vidim kakve to ima veze s drugim ljudima i nisu li svjesni da zapravo samo sebe varaju?

Iskrena sam na forumu, što često bude  :shock:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

E, al da ne zaboravim, ako joj netko ponudi čokoladu, a dijete uzme, nema šanse da joj uzmem iz ruke.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Kako već neki rekoše, ne pišem uvijek baš sve, ali ono što napišem i mislim.

malo OT:
Netko je pitao da li porod kod kuće spada u Rodinu viziju.
U Rodinu viziju spada pravo žene na izbor mjesta i načina skrbi tokom trudnoće, poroda i babinja, a u to spada i pravo na asistirani porod kod kuće. U Rodinu viziju spada i zagovaranje da se to legalno i na siguran način (uz odgovarajuću med. podršku i logistiku) ostvari i u Hrvatskoj.
Pa jednog dana- ko voli nek izvoli.

I malo u vezi vjerodostojnosti:
većina nas u barem nekom segmentu života zagovara ponekad i ono što sami ne bi napravili ili iz očiglednih razloga ne možemo napraviti .
Npr., pravo na legalni pobačaj.
Pravo na zaštitu prava manjina , i da dalje ne nabrajam....

Pri čemu moram odmah reći da, ako ne bude izričitih med. indikacija za suprotno, ako jednog dana ponovo budem rađala, voljela bih da to  bude kod kuće.
Isto tako, ne cijepim svoju djecu od kad se mlađa rodila iz cijelog niza razloga.
I ne mislim da je licemjeran netko tko iz svojih razloga cijepi svoje dijete, a da pritom podržava moje pravo izbora, 
isto kao što bih ja podržala njegovo u nekoj drugoj, obrnutoj situaciji.
I ponekad baš imam potrebu podržati neke marginalizirane skupine, baš zato što ih se ili diskreditira, ili im se oduzimaju neka prava, ili ih društvo na neki način segregira.
Evo recimo vegane, mada sama nisam.
Zašto?
Zato što znam da uravnotežena veg. prehrana je sasvim ok, (ako ne i zdravija), a imam i živi primjer sestre i njene obitelji koji se tako hrane već 10ak godina i poreko 20 godina vegetarijanski.
A sama ne prakticiram veganstvo i iz komocije i iz prehrambenih navika koje je teško mijenjati i zato što mi je tako lakše, itd itd...

----------


## mamma Juanita

I još da dodam, sasvim mi je ok i prirodno da se mišljenje oko neke teme s vremenom može promijeniti.
Zapravo mi je pomalo infantilno očekivati da se ljudi uopće s vremenom ne nado/iz/-građuju ili mijenjau svoje stavove.
Dapače, ljudi koji su skroz isti s 20 i s 40...hmmmm   :Unsure:  ....

----------


## Maslačkica

> I ne mislim da je licemjeran netko tko iz svojih razloga cijepi svoje dijete, a da pritom podržava moje pravo izbora, 
> isto kao što bih ja podržala njegovo u nekoj drugoj, obrnutoj situaciji.


Ali jedno je podržavati, a jedno zagovarati nešto, a ne pridžavati se toga i ne usuditi se to napraviti - evo npr. zagovaraš necijepljenje i propagiraš ga, tj. zagovaraš ga je li, ali svoje dijete cijepiš...

----------


## flower

meni postoji razlika izmedju zagovaranja za nesto i zagovaranja za pravo na izbor. ja nikad necu zagovarati porod kod kuce, ali cu zagovarati pravo zena da ga ako zele mogu imati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ali jedno je podržavati, a jedno zagovarati nešto, a ne pridžavati se toga i ne usuditi se to napraviti - evo npr. zagovaraš necijepljenje i propagiraš ga, tj. zagovaraš ga je li, ali svoje dijete cijepiš...


Nije točno, ja svoju djecu *ne* cjepim.
I zapravo i pričam o podržavanju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> meni postoji razlika izmedju zagovaranja za nesto i zagovaranja za pravo na izbor. ja nikad necu zagovarati porod kod kuce, ali cu zagovarati pravo zena da ga ako zele mogu imati.


Eto, u tome je point.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Ali jedno je podržavati, a jedno zagovarati nešto, a ne pridžavati se toga i ne usuditi se to napraviti - evo npr. zagovaraš necijepljenje i propagiraš ga, tj. zagovaraš ga je li, ali svoje dijete cijepiš...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nije točno, ja svoju djecu *ne* cjepim.
> I zapravo i pričam o podržavanju.


Nisam rekla TI nego znaš u priči... neko....   :Grin:  
Objašnjavala sam razliku podržavanja i zagovaranja... 

koje je Flower opisala i lijepo rekla kada ja ne znam...   :Mad:   ali to je baš ono što sam htjela reći....

----------


## mamma Juanita

Aha, onda smo se lijepo složile   :Grin:  
Neko bi rekao -opet jednoumlje   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> ali cu zagovarati pravo zena da ga ako zele mogu imati.


da, da... to je ono što na početku htjedoh reći

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam uvijek i vjerojatno pretjerano iskrena. Nemam problema sa time, jer sam već naučila živjeti sa tim problemom.  :Grin:  

Ne stvaram mišljenja o ljudima putem foruma, znam da je dojam uživo od 5 minuta vjerojatno vjerodostojniji da doživiš mnoge aspekte neke osobe koje putem postova ne možemo. No, ipak postovima pristupam kao da su pisani zaista iskreno, tako da razumijem magriz. 

No, misli kao misli, duboko vrednujem i iako je ovo internet ja ovu komunikaciju zaista cijenim i mislim da si ovdje dijelimo jedne od najvećih darova - podršku, poticaj, entuzijazam ka roditeljstvu, te visoko vrijedne informacije. Meni je ovaj odnos, sa vama, važan i cijenim ga toliko da sugovorniku želim dati ono što i sama očekujem - istinu. I zahvalna sam kad osjetim (a tko ima intuiciju, ima je i na internetu) da je tako.

----------


## Serpentina

Pročitala sam sve napisano (ne, nije sve sređeno, kad malo odmorim ću  :Wink:  )
i radi apsolutno konfora   :Wink:  se slažem sa Flower. Npr. smatram da pravo na AB mora postojati ali nikad ne bih nikome sugerirala da je to pravi put. 

Nisam odgovorila na anketu. Do zaključavanja teme ću oformiti mišljenje koje se da sročiti u jednu rečenicu.

Forum gledam kao mjesto za debatu, za razmjenu mišljenja, iskustva i osjećaja. Ako netko raspravalja, znači da ipak postoje suprotna mišljenja. Netko je naveo ribički forum. Pa, vjerojatno i oni imaju svoje trzavice.

A sada odoh ugasiti kompjuter jer ovdje počinje neverin.

----------


## mama courage

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni postoji razlika izmedju zagovaranja za nesto i zagovaranja za pravo na izbor. ja nikad necu zagovarati porod kod kuce, ali cu zagovarati pravo zena da ga ako zele mogu imati.
> 
> 
> Eto, u tome je point.


 :/ a zašto nećeš zagovarati porod kod kuće ? smatraš svoje argumente protiv poroda bezvrijednima i netočnima ? "lošijim" od pro-argumenata ? ako su lošiji, onda bi trebala zagovarati porod kod kuće. 

sve vi koje u biti ne zagovarate porod kod kuće ste mi nedostajale na onom topicu gdje se o tome raspravljalo...  :/ argumentirana rasprava o pro i contra nema veze o našoj tolerantnosti spram tim izborom na koje su se neke žene odlučile.  

no, možda bi se to moglo shvatiti kao "jednoumlje" (neka vrsta "/rodine/ kolegijalnosti") koju neke od forumašica (među njima i moja malenkost) isčitavaju iz vasih postova, tj. iz nepostojanja istih.

----------


## mamma Juanita

MC, pretpostavljam da si se obratila Flower, bez obzira što si i mene citirala  :Wink: .
Zagovaranje da postoji pravo na izbor(kojeg za sada u vezi mjesta rađanja  u HR baš i nema, bar ne na onaj način na koji bi to mi željeli, a to je-legalno asistirano) nije jednoumlje.
A to što neke forumašice nisu htjele ulazit u raspravu (možda u neku budućnosti i uđu), ima te pravo zanimati zašto nisu, ali to je ipak njihova osobna stvar, a ne neka nepisana stranačka stega.

----------


## koryanshea

> :/ a zašto nećeš zagovarati porod kod kuće ?


zato što prihvaća da su ljudi različiti i da ne postoji jedna prava istina, već samo ono što nekome paše ili ne paše?

mc, ti si za jednoumlje a da to i ne znaš!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

> sve vi koje u biti ne zagovarate porod kod kuće ste mi nedostajale na onom topicu gdje se o tome raspravljalo...  :/ argumentirana rasprava o pro i contra nema veze o našoj tolerantnosti spram tim izborom na koje su se neke žene odlučile.  
> 
> no, možda bi se to moglo shvatiti kao "jednoumlje" (neka vrsta "/rodine/ kolegijalnosti") koju neke od forumašica (među njima i moja malenkost) isčitavaju iz vasih postova, tj. iz nepostojanja istih.


Nemoj tako ja sam bila tamo kao i u onom o HE, i o cjepljenju i vegetarijanstvu, svugdje po malo ali sam se, kao što sam i rekla, malo i umorila  :/

----------


## mama courage

> ali to je ipak njihova osobna stvar, a ne neka nepisana stranačka stega.


ma, kužim skroz... ne sjede one pored kompa 24/7 pa da mogu učestvovati na svakom topicu   :Wink:  




> zato što prihvaća da su ljudi različiti i da ne postoji jedna prava istina, već samo ono što nekome paše ili ne paše?


  :Rolling Eyes:  e jesi paaametnaaa (u biti se uopće ne slažem s tim, al nevermind)... pa eto, ja sam na tom topicu napisala ono što meni _paše_ (yaya također), felix i ostalo jato ono što njima _paše_, pa sad kad vidim koliko ima coming-outa   :Grin:  na ovom topicu, šteta što nisam čula i ono što _paše_ onima koji načelno ne zagovaraju taj način poroda. 

kuzis, stara moja ?




> Nemoj tako ja sam bila tamo kao i u onom o HE, i o cjepljenju i vegetarijanstvu, svugdje po malo ali sam se, kao što sam i rekla, malo i umorila


preciziram. mislila sam na one koje sad ovdje otvoreno vele da misle da je to bezveze, al nekako to pokušavaju upakirati u pink-narandzasti celofan.   :Grin:   nisam ja na tebe zaboravila, dapače... nedostaješ mi na forumu.   :Love:

----------


## koryanshea

> e jesi paaametnaaa


ako se ne slažeš lijepo reci. ako misliš da sam fulala poantu lijepo reci. ovakva "retorika" me vrijeđa.

----------


## yaya

> pa sad kad vidim koliko ima coming-outa   na ovom topicu, šteta što nisam čula i ono što _paše_ onima koji načelno ne zagovaraju taj način poroda.


Upravo sam na to i mislila kad sam napisala kako se pojedine teme doista mogu protumačiti kao jednoumlje jer oni koji i misle drugačije od uglavnom istih forumaša jednostavno iz nekog razloga ne iznose svoje mišljenje . Dakle forum gledano u cijelosti nemogu nazvati jednoumljem ali "te neke teme" itekako mogu.

----------


## maria71

ali što vrijedi da ja po 55 puta napišem da  ja smatram da sam svoje 

dijete rodila kad će mi već netko objasniti da su ga iz mene izrezali i da 

se ja pomirim s tim  jer je problem u meni jer ja  smatram da sam ga 

rodila a ne da mi je izvađen, a onda opet dobijem  da je mali izvađen i 

da  žena rađa kako živi i onda ja opet napišem  da jel to one mene 

vrijeđaju i dobijem nazad da je problem  u meni i mojoj interpertaciji.......... i da nitko ne diskriminira djecu po carskom rezu  i onda se taj topic zaključa 

ukratko odustala sam od topica o carskom rezu

----------


## anchie76

MC pa sto je cudno da Flo ili neki drugi clan nece zagovarati porod kod kuce?  Pa nije to svima prihvatljiva opcija kod poroda.  No svjesne su da nekim zenama to je najbolji oblik poroda, pa su i zato da se to omoguci.

Isto kao sto mnoge zene osobno ne bi napravile AB, ali apsolutno podrzavaju pravo zena da mogu napraviti AB.  

Ista stvar.  Sve se svodi na pravo izbora.

----------


## Anci

> Dakle forum gledano u cijelosti nemogu nazvati jednoumljem ali "te neke teme" itekako mogu.


Potpis.
Ja, primjerice, ne bih nikako zagovarala nešto što nisam spremna napraviti sama.

----------


## anchie76

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dakle forum gledano u cijelosti nemogu nazvati jednoumljem ali "te neke teme" itekako mogu.
> 
> 
> Potpis.
> Ja, primjerice, ne bih nikako zagovarala nešto što nisam spremna napraviti sama.


SAmo zato sto ti sama to ne bi napravila, ok ti je da ne smije ni nitko drugi?  Pa meni to bas nema puno logike.  Ja osobno ne bih puno stvari na ovom svijetu napravila, ali dozvoljavam da su drugima ok i prihvatljive i zaista mi je ok da postoji taj izbor (zbog tih ljudi koji nisu kao ja i kojima je potreban taj izbor da mogu normalno zivjeti u skladu sa svojim potrebama i mogucnostima).

----------


## Anci

Nisam to rekla. Rekla sam da ne bih zagovarala. Ne zagovaram npr. porod kod kuće ni VBAC jer nisam to napravila sama.

To dal će to napraviti netko drugi je njegova stvar. Naravno da podržavam pravo izbora, ali ne zagovaram neke opcije koje ja nisam izabrala.

----------


## anchie76

Flo je rekla da zagovara pravo na izbor - u slucaju poroda to znaci i u ambulanti, i doma i xy.

Na to se svodi.

----------


## puntica

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  yaya prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim da je ključna riječ bila ZAGOVARALA, tj. svatko ima pravo na slobodu izbora, svatko može raditi što god hoće dokle god njegov izbor ne ugrožava ostale ljude. ja se, npr. slažem da žena ima pravo na ab ali to ne znači da bih ja to napravila, i zato to NE zagovaram, ne govorim da mi je to super, i da to treba raditi, i da bih i ja radila ali eto okolnosti su učinile svoje pa nisam imala prilike...

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   e jesi paaametnaaa
> 
> 
> ako se ne slažeš lijepo reci. ako misliš da sam fulala poantu lijepo reci. ovakva "retorika" me vrijeđa.


zezala sam se, sorry... jer mi je bilo čudno da nisi skuzila sto sam htjela reći... 

al sad vidim da i apri i dalje ne kuzi (a mozda je do mene, možda pišem kineski)...




> Pa nije to svima prihvatljiva opcija kod poroda. No svjesne su da nekim zenama to je najbolji oblik poroda, pa su i zato da se to omoguci. 
> 
> Isto kao sto mnoge zene osobno ne bi napravile AB, ali apsolutno podrzavaju pravo zena da mogu napraviti AB. 
> 
> Ista stvar. Sve se svodi na pravo izbora.


na stranu ovo:" Ja osobno ne bih puno stvari na ovom svijetu napravila, ali dozvoljavam da su drugima ok i prihvatljive i zaista mi je ok da postoji taj izbor (zbog tih ljudi koji nisu kao ja i kojima je potreban taj izbor da mogu normalno zivjeti u skladu sa svojim potrebama i mogucnostima)."

apricot,
vraćam se na prvokvotirani (tvoj) tekst... nije bit u izboru i dozvoljavanju (il nedozvoljavanju) istog, nego se samo i jednostavno radi o tome da se vodila rasprava o pro i contra poroda kod kuće, ne o pro i contra prava na izbor. nismo mi donosile zakon o tome, nego smo vodile najbanalniju raspravu, pa ako ti misliš da to nije opcija bilo za tebe ili načelno - u čemu je problem da to i navedeš i da se uključiš u raspravu ?! ja bih baš voljela čuti TVOJE argumente contra tome, uopće neovisno o tvojoj toleranciji prema tome. 

i ja sam za pravo na izbor oko toga hoće li si neka žena ubrizgavati botox ili ne, al ako se otvori tema o botoxu reći ću što ja o tome mislim. da je to obično s.ranje i da to nikome ne preporučam (niti bih ja to osobno ikad uradila), al sam za pravo izbora, jer nekim ženama je to jako bitno.

eto, zar je to tako teško reći ?   :Grin:  ili ima nešto što te prijeći u tome ?!?!  :Aparatic: 


sljedeći vašu logiku zamro bi ovaj forum, o ničemu ne bi raspravljali - vagali pro i contra - jer sve je (manje-više) stvar (nečijeg) izbora, pa zašto o tome raspravljati ?!  :/

----------


## anchie76

MC, nema puno ljudi potrebu "natjeravati" se po vrucim temama.  A i nije bas nesto popularno rec kak nisi ni za ni protiv, nego eto za sredinu, slobodu izbora za sve.

----------


## meda

ja ne zagovaram niti ne propagiram. ja samo kazem svoje misljenje. a to nekad nije ono sto i radim. nego mozda neki ideal kojem tezim i koji mozda ponekad u praksi nije moguce slijediti zbog raznoraznih okolnosti, slabosti karaktera, lijenosti, vremena i prostora u kojem zivimo....

----------


## anchie76

> MC, nema puno ljudi potrebu "natjeravati" se po vrucim temama.  A i nije bas nesto popularno rec kak nisi ni za ni protiv, nego eto za sredinu, slobodu izbora za sve.


I nastavak... pa mnogi vjerojatno i zakljuce "sta cu se javljat kad nisam ni zestoki za ni zestoki protiv".. pa citaju i to je to.

----------


## mama courage

> MC, nema puno ljudi potrebu "natjeravati" se po vrucim temama.  A i nije bas nesto popularno rec kak nisi ni za ni protiv, nego eto za sredinu, slobodu izbora za sve.


ne da mi se objašnjavati po stoti put, a imam i lagan osjećaj da me se namjerno ne shvaća onako kako pišem, čisto da se i dalje može opravdati svoj način vođenja rasprave i praviti se hablekom, a i mene također. 

bit je da na takvim temama se ne raspravljala o slobodi izbora (koju nitko i ne zaniječe), nego o pro i kontra nečega. tako imamo pro i contra cijepljenje, pro i contra epiduralne, pro i contra induciranog poroda, pro i contra dude varalice, pro i contra vrtića (gle, čuda!), pro i contra dojenja, pa i produženog. 

nigdje ne vidjeh da je itko na tim temama napisao: nećemo se natjerivati na vruću temu, nećemo iznositi pro i contra dude varalice il iznositi tako mučna iskustva vezana za vrtić, jer to je ipak svačiji izbor, a i nitko nije žestoki protivnik niti zagovaratelj, svi smo podjednako svjesni i pozitivnosti i negativnosti recimo vrtića i nesavršenosti našeg sistema trućbluć i šlus, zatvaramo temu. 

al, ajmo se prije toga još na brzinu postrojiti tko ne koristi dudu varalicu, nosi sling maramu i tko se ne voli natjeravati na vruće teme..   :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

meni je uvijek u tim raspravama prestrasno sto se odmah stvore tabori i ko u pravom ratu svatko brani svoju poziciju iz svih oruzja. il smo bijeli il crni ko noc...

----------


## apricot

> apricot,
> vraćam se na prvokvotirani (tvoj) tekst... nije bit u izboru i dozvoljavanju (il nedozvoljavanju) istog, nego se samo i jednostavno radi o tome da se vodila rasprava o pro i contra poroda kod kuće, ne o pro i contra prava na izbor. nismo mi donosile zakon o tome, nego smo vodile najbanalniju raspravu, pa ako ti misliš da to nije opcija bilo za tebe ili načelno - u *čemu je problem da to i navedeš i da se uključiš u raspravu ?!* ja bih baš voljela čuti TVOJE argumente contra tome, uopće neovisno o tvojoj toleranciji prema tome.


jel ti stvarno misliš kako ja, pored 12 "svojih" podforuma na kojima sam moderator stignem upratiti što se događa i na drugima?
pogotovo na temama na kojima ne možeš napisati i otići nego moraš biti stalno prisutan?
evo, već na ovom topicu imam previše postova, previše utrošenog vremena...
o temama koje me "golicaju" ipak radije razgovaram uživo...

----------


## leonisa

> Nisam to rekla. Rekla sam da ne bih zagovarala. Ne zagovaram npr. porod kod kuće ni VBAC jer nisam to napravila sama.
> 
> To dal će to napraviti netko drugi je njegova stvar. Naravno da podržavam pravo izbora, ali ne zagovaram neke opcije koje ja nisam izabrala


evo ja nisam napravila VABC i recimo da ga, kada okolnosti dopustaju mogucnost istog, zagovaram.
a nadam se da cu ga jednom i napraviti.
pogledala sam filomove o porodu kod kuce, citala o iskustvima o istom...cesto znam reci kako bi najradje rodila doma ko moja baka da mi je muka od bolnica, a opet, sumnjam da cu to napravit s obzrom na prijasnji carski rez i da cu sljedeci put biti "prvorotkinja". nadam se.

i to nije moj stav zbog jednoumlja vec razlike kako sam se osjecala u bolnici, kako sam se osjecala u predradjaoni, kako sam se osjecala na babinjacama, kako mi je bilo nepojmljvo da svoje djete samo gledam a ne dodirujem, da ga kraj sebe nemam, da ju otac dotakne tek nakon 7 dana, kako se osjecam kao da svi sve znaju, samo ja ne, ko da se ne radi o meni, o nama....znam kako sam se osjecala gledajuci filmove o porodu kod kuce, znam kako sam plakala kao malo dijete....kolko me sve dirnulo.

recimo o cjepljenju nemam "stav". ne volim ga, mrzim posljedice. 
ali ne zagovaram nista.

a na ni jna jednoj ni na drugoj temi ne sudjelujem.

i u RL, zagovaranje se svodi na "ja bi....", "po men je....."
znac krecem od sebe.
i ako apri ima problema sa ledjima ne vidm zasto ne moze rec "ja bi nosila malog u marami, da mi ledja dopustaju"
isto kao sto ja ne bi mogla reci "ja bi rodila doma da me nije strah svih rizika koje nosi moja prethodna trudnoca i porod".

----------


## †marival

> meni je uvijek u tim raspravama prestrasno sto se *odmah stvore tabori* i ko u pravom ratu svatko brani svoju poziciju iz svih oruzja. il smo bijeli il crni ko noc...


potpisujem   :Love:

----------


## Dijana

Pa kako ono ide, teza, antiteza, i na kraju sinteza. Mislim da rasprava ni ne ide bez pro i contra, samo da se vodi u pristojnim i uvažavajućim tonovima, e to mi se čini problem

----------


## Anci

leonisa, ja sam samo htjela reći da sam bila "u prilici" za VBAC, savjetovan mi je carski.
Nisam išla na VBAC i htjela sam reći da mi nekako nije fer nekoga nagovarati na nešto što nisam napravila sama. 

leonisa, nemojmo da se _i ovaj_ topik pretvori u topik o carskom rezu  :Grin:  

Moram sad ići (raditi znaš što, opet  :Grin:  ) pa se javim.

----------


## štrigica

> samo da se vodi u pristojnim i uvažavajućim tonovima, e to mi se čini problem


 :?

----------


## maria71

pa i meni su na  x rasprava o carskom uljudno probali dokazati da ja krivo percipiram da sam rodila marka, a nisam ga rodila već mi   je izvađen kiruruškim putem.


i sve je bilo pristojno i pokroviteljski. 

 i da je isključivo moj problem što ja smatram da me to vrijeđa i diskriminira.

dok god me drugi dijelovi foruma interesiraju prelazim preko toga i postam tamo...

no sad je omjer pola pola i kad prevagne jezičac na drugu stranu pokupit ću se kao Luna

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa, ja sam samo htjela reći da sam bila "u prilici" za VBAC, savjetovan mi je carski.
> Nisam išla na VBAC i htjela sam reći da mi nekako nije fer nekoga nagovarati na nešto što nisam napravila sama. 
> 
> leonisa, nemojmo da se _i ovaj_ topik pretvori u topik o carskom rezu  
> 
> Moram sad ići (raditi znaš što, opet  ) pa se javim.


ma ti si uletila i tvoj primjer mi je uletio  :Love:  


je pro i contra, samo zasto tabori?
odmah satori i logorske vatre.
a nije kampiranje  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Pa maria, čim je bilo pokroviteljski, za mene to već nije "sa uvažavanjem".
štrigica, elaboriraj malo, ne znam na što se odnosi  :?

----------


## ina33

Maria,   :Love: . Ja jednostavno zaobilazim te rasprave oko carskoga (eto, ako je to neki vid autocenzure onda sam na tim temama odlučila šutit ili opisat svoje iskustvo na minimaliziran način da eventualni čitači vide da carski može bit lijepo iskustvo).

----------


## štrigica

mare evo ja mislim da žena rađa i na carski i prirodno...

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica, elaboriraj malo, ne znam na što se odnosi  :?


nisam uopće skužila ovaj dio posta... u čemu je problem ako je s uvažavanjem... možda sam sad samo glupa jer sam pospana   :Grin:   ali nisam skužila na što se donosi...

----------


## ina33

Al sam zato aktivna na temi amniocenteza da il' ne - moja je prošla i završila OK pa rado utješim žene koje su se na to odlučile da ima i OK i nekompliciranih ishoda, obično oko te teme ljudi nerado dijele iskustva.

----------


## Dijana

štrigica, nema problema kad je s uvažavanjem, problem je kad toga nema. Nisi nikad primijetila taj slučaj?

----------


## štrigica

a toooo... oooo, jesam i te kako... ne volim patroniziranja u nekim slučajevima... ne volim ni kada pojedine osobe smatraju da su bolje od nekog drugog... meni su svi jednaki ... 
 :Love:  
rađanje ovakvo ili onakvo, vjera ovakva ili onakva, dojeni i nedojeni... ne volim patronizirat nikome i ako sam se ikada ikome zamjerila na taj način na ovom forumu sad se ispričavam... 
polemizirat do besvijesti - patronizirat   :Nope:  stvarno mi je žao ako ikad jesam (ili je netko to tako shvatio)...

----------


## štrigica

> ne volim patroniziranja u nekim slučajevima


ne znam što mi je trebalo ovo u nekim slučajevima... stvarno još spavam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dijana

Nisi,i nikad nisi patronizirala, niti se postavljala s visoka.

----------


## štrigica

Dijana  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sjetila sam se još jedne zanimljivosti za emsu:
znam barem 4 forumašice koje su rodile kod kuće, a da se nisu javljale na dotičnom topicu.
Eto, da ne ispadne da su ove pro homer birth samo najglasnije.
Ljudi su različiti, neki će bit svakom loncu poklopac, neki pak puno samozatajniji...

----------


## sofke

meni je jako licemjerno zagovarati nešto što sama nisam spremna napraviti, da se nitko ne uvrijedi

MC dobro zbori, zagovarati pravo na izbor je drugi par rukavica...ja mogu reći da i meni porod doma izgleda zanimljivo, da mi je ok i da su mi ok oni koji se potrude to i izvesti, ali ZAGOVARATI to kao opciju, kao da mi se to tri puta desilo u životu, a sama ne bi ni pod razno je eto - licemjerno

----------


## cvijeta73

nemam ništa protiv da netko zagovara ono što ne bi napravio. sofke, pa ti si to najbolje opisala sa penjanjem na M. Everest.

ali se slažem s MC, red bi bio da na takvim pro i contra temama obrazloži bar onaj dio - zašto to ne bi napravio. i zašto zagovara, a ne bi to napravio.  :/

----------


## koryanshea

> nemam ništa protiv da netko zagovara ono što ne bi napravio. sofke, pa ti si to najbolje opisala sa penjanjem na M. Everest.


opet fali razlika izmedu zagovaranja i ... odobravanja?
npr... ako se nikad nisi popela na mt. everest, glupo je sad nekome reći (a ovo ja zovem zagovaranje) "joooj moraš se popet na mt. everest, znaš kako je to dobro!". okej je reći "vidim da uživaš u planinarenju, a jel bi se volila penjat na mt. everest? čitala sam o tome, kažu da je super..." ili tako nešto.

isto tako, ne mogu reći da zagovaram porod kod kuće - u smislu da bih ikome govorila da mu je najbolje rodit kod kuće. ali mene interesira (evo mog razloga zašto ne namjeravam rodit kod kuće: nije legalno i ne živim dovoljno blizu nekom rodilištu, dakle moji uvjeti nisu zadovoljeni) i svakome koga interesira ću pružit podršku i sve informacije koje imam. i iako sam ZA porod kod kuće, neću (zasad) nikome to preporučit (u RH), nego ću reć - ja bih na tvom mjestu radije u varaždin. ili kod monike.

MC ja stvari zbilja vidim onako kako sam napisala. tebi hvala što si na onom topicu o porodu kod kuće natjerala cure da stave milijun linkova sa informacijama i istraživanjima, i sama si stavila dosta toga - da nije toga bilo, nas xy lurkera na tom topicu bi bilo zakinuto za hrpu informacija. a lurkera je bilo za "obe strane", definitivno.
ali to što ti osjećaš potrebu bit "antiprotivna", ne znači da drugi ljudi osjećaju tu potrebu. to ne znači da nismo željni dobre rasprave. ja se ne petljam ni u koju raspravu gdje nemam osjećaj da sam dovoljno informirana, tj. onda samo zapitkujem  :Smile:  uostalom možda me uopće ne zanima?

s druge strane, odgoj u duhu vjere meni nije opcija. i ne zagovaram to. jel da sad iskopam na netu neko istraživanje o, ne znam, promiskuitetnosti djece vjernika pa bacim bombu na "odgoj u duhu vjere"? ili ipak "smijem" prihvaćat da je to mnogim ljudima prirodno, potrebno, dobro?

marija  :Love:

----------


## Dijana

kory, baš lijepo napisano.  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

> nemam ništa protiv da netko zagovara ono što ne bi napravio. sofke, pa ti si to najbolje opisala sa penjanjem na M. Everest.


Ja npr. nikad ne bih mogla zagovarati uspon na M. Everest jer se i sama užasno bojim negativnih posljedica. I ako bi netko jednu takvu odluku podijelio sa mnom, definitivno bih mu izreferirala sve moguće strahote koje se mogu dogoditi, a vjerovatnost je da budu i kobne. Jedino baš iskusnim planinarima ne bih ništa rekla.

A porod kod kuće? Tko je baš toliko iskusan da mu se može sugerirati takva vrsta poroda? Jedino možda uz asistenciju primalja, ali i tada je veliko pitanje...što u slučaju komplikacija? Preveliki je to rizik da bismo nekome tek tako sugerirali rađanje kod kuće i to još na službenim stranicama Udruge. 

To je moje mišljenje, teme o porodu kod kuće nisam još pročitala ali ovako na prvu loptu, totalno su mi neprihvatljive.

----------


## marta

U nekom trenutku meni je svanulo da je raspravljanje u stilu "pro i contra" zapravo totalni gubitak vremena. Za mene, naravno. Ne govorim o topicima u kojima su strane podijeljene na crnu i bijelu, nego o tome da 
ja raspravljam s nekim tko je kontra necega sto ja prihvacam. Na istom topicu takve postove uglavnom preskocim, jer nit cu ja nesto prihvatiti iz takvog posta, niti bih osobi potpuno razlicitom misljenja od moga mogla ili zeljela bilo sto dokazivati. Ali cu vrlo rado iscitati sve sto ima za reci netko tko o necemu razmislja *slicno*, ali ne isto kao ja. Argumenti i iskustva takve osobe uvijek su mi zanimljivija od onih _antiprotivnih_. Hocu reci, takvi postovi, dakle ne osobe, nego isklojucivo postovi, su mi na ignore listi.

----------


## mama courage

> jel ti stvarno misliš kako ja, pored 12 "svojih" podforuma na kojima sam moderator stignem upratiti što se događa i na drugima?
> pogotovo na temama na kojima ne možeš napisati i otići nego moraš biti stalno prisutan?


potpuno razumijem da ne možeš stići upratiti sve teme, i da ih upratiš da na temama na kojima se razvija zustra rasprava ne možeš samo uletjeti kao padobranac s jednim postom i da te to unaprijed koči da se uopće uključuješ u takve teme, posebice ako su već odmakle u raspravi. samo što ove razloge što si SAD navela nemaju veze s onim o podržavanju slobodnog izbora. da te neka tema toliko zainteresira, ti bi našla vremena odgovarati na nju, ne bi se obazirala na to da se u konačnici radi o pravu na izbor. a zašto te sad neka određena tema može zaintrigirati, a neka ne, i jel se uvijek il najčešće, tj. posve slučajno radi o temama u kojima bi ti bila contra većine tvojih kolegica (da se uključiš), na to pitanje samo ti znaš odgovor. 

nema potrebe za daljnjom raspravom, samo to htjedoh reći.




> Pa kako ono ide, teza, antiteza, i na kraju sinteza. Mislim da rasprava ni ne ide bez pro i contra, samo da se vodi u pristojnim i uvažavajućim tonovima, e to mi se čini problem


upravo to. 




> nemam ništa protiv da netko zagovara ono što ne bi napravio. sofke, pa ti si to najbolje opisala sa penjanjem na M. Everest. 
> 
> ali se slažem s MC, red bi bio da na takvim pro i contra temama obrazloži bar onaj dio - zašto to ne bi napravio. i zašto zagovara, a ne bi to napravio.


upravo to.   :Naklon:  klanjam ti se do poda. znači nije do mog kineskog.




> ali to što ti osjećaš potrebu bit "antiprotivna", ne znači da drugi ljudi osjećaju tu potrebu. to ne znači da nismo željni dobre rasprave. ja se ne petljam ni u koju raspravu gdje nemam osjećaj da sam dovoljno informirana, tj. onda samo zapitkujem  uostalom možda me uopće ne zanima?


jesam li ja igdje napisala da druge osobe nisu željne dobre rasprave ?  :? 

ni ja se ne petljam u cijepljenje (u onaj medicinski dio), propitujem i kvotiram jedino rečenice koje mi nemaju veze sa zdravim razumom. mada, iskreno rečeno, da su znanje i stručnost uvjet za učestvovanje na rodinim temama, posebice onim "vrućim" il recimo onima na pdf-u zdravlje, onda ne bi bilo tema. tako da nema potrebe da se ustručavaš, i mnogi drugi lupaju, pa ostanu živi.   :Grin: 

meni jedino što nedostaje (a možda je opet do mene i moje percepcije) su rasprave na kojima različita mišljenja iznose članice udruge međusobno. da je kojim slučajem apri našla vremena da se uključi u raspravu o porodu doma, pa da sam imala prilike čitati kako felix i ona zustro (i argumentirano) raspravljaju o pro i contra, eh, onda možda ne bi bilo potrebe za mojom antiprotivnošću. onda bi se i ja zavalila i s guštom samo čitala.   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Sjetila sam se još jedne zanimljivosti za emsu:
> znam barem 4 forumašice koje su rodile kod kuće, a da se nisu javljale na dotičnom topicu.
> Eto, da ne ispadne da su ove pro homer birth samo najglasnije.
> Ljudi su različiti, neki će bit svakom loncu poklopac, neki pak puno samozatajniji...


na tom topicu se nisu razmjenjivala iskustva, nego argumenti. to što su one rodile doma ne znači ipso facto da bi govorile samo o pro-argumentima, zar ne? možda jednoj od njih porod doma i nije bio tako uzvišeno iskustvo, možda se pokajala, precijenila svoju "zensku snagu" ? možda je jednostavno bilo problema ?! 

e jesam heretik... pardon, heretičan poklopac. 




> Ne govorim o topicima u kojima su strane podijeljene na crnu i bijelu, nego o tome da ja raspravljam s nekim tko je kontra necega sto ja prihvacam.


pa na ovom forumu, ovog karaktera i tema, jako je teško naći topice na kojima se samo načelno raspravlja o nečemu što u biti nikom od nas ne predstavlja način življenja. :? bitno je znati da samo treba navesti argumente ad rem, a ne navesti sebe kao svijetli primjer onoga što zagovaramo (što je, priznajem, donekle teško, jer uglavnom svoje znanje crpimo iz vlastitog iskustva, takve su ovdje teme, raspravljamo o korištenju pelena, a ne o tridesetogodišnjem ratu).




> Na istom topicu takve postove uglavnom preskocim, jer nit cu ja nesto prihvatiti iz takvog posta, niti bih osobi potpuno razlicitom misljenja od moga mogla ili zeljela bilo sto dokazivati.


postujem tvoju odluku, al iz dugogodišnjeg forumaškog staža mogu ti reći da forumaši koji nemaju iluzije o tome, i ne pišu tj ne raspravljaju u cilju da uvjere neistomišljenika u vlastite stavove (ako uspiju u tome, to bolje), nego u cilju dobre rasprave, razmjene mišljenja, saznavanja novih argumenata, provjeravanja točnosti vlastitih. a i iz razloga što ponekad na neke stvari jednostavno ne možeš prešutiti (recimo konkretno lažiranje lječničke dokumentacije na ovom forumu, ili recimo rasističke izjave na jednom drugom forumu).

----------


## rahela

napišem ono što mislim
ali, ne volim konflikte, pa se dogodi da radije ne pišem ništa

----------


## yaya

Ajme koliko toga napisanog dok sam ja dangubila ribajuć wc i frižider   :Laughing:  Sve u svemu jednoumaljski potpisujem emsu.

----------


## marta

> Ne govorim o topicima u kojima su strane podijeljene na crnu i bijelu, nego o tome da ja raspravljam s nekim tko je kontra necega sto ja prihvacam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa na ovom forumu, ovog karaktera i tema, jako je teško naći topice na kojima se samo načelno raspravlja o nečemu što u biti nikom od nas ne predstavlja način življenja. :? bitno je znati da samo treba navesti argumente ad rem, a ne navesti sebe kao svijetli primjer onoga što zagovaramo (što je, priznajem, donekle teško, jer uglavnom svoje znanje crpimo iz vlastitog iskustva, takve su ovdje teme, raspravljamo o korištenju pelena, a ne o tridesetogodišnjem ratu).


Mislim da me nisi dobro razumjela. Htjela sam reci da na topicu na kojem zstupam jednu stranu, necu polemizirati s forumasima koji zastupaju potpuno suprotnu, nego uglavnom s onima s kojima imam neke dodirne tocke. Konkretno, potpuno mi je besmisleno i totalni gubitak vremena raspravljati s tobom o npr. kucnom porodjaju. Radije cu divanit s nekim tko se toga plasi, ali ne osudjuje jer me zanimaju razlozi, jer cu u takvoj komunikaciji vise saznati i o sebi i o sugovorniku. Za razliku od situacije u kojoj ja kazem _crno je_, a ti kazes _bijelo je_ , jer mi je tu jedini zakljucak da smo obje ekstremne. Ako sam nekad i imala potrebu preobratit ekstremne, falabogu, nestalo ko rukom odneseno. Nadam se da sam sad bila jasnija. 





> Na istom topicu takve postove uglavnom preskocim, jer nit cu ja nesto prihvatiti iz takvog posta, niti bih osobi potpuno razlicitom misljenja od moga mogla ili zeljela bilo sto dokazivati.
> 			
> 		
> 
> postujem tvoju odluku, al iz dugogodišnjeg forumaškog staža mogu ti reći da forumaši koji nemaju iluzije o tome, i ne pišu tj ne raspravljaju u cilju da uvjere neistomišljenika u vlastite stavove (ako uspiju u tome, to bolje), nego u cilju dobre rasprave, razmjene mišljenja, saznavanja novih argumenata, provjeravanja točnosti vlastitih. a i iz razloga što ponekad na neke stvari jednostavno ne možeš prešutiti (recimo konkretno lažiranje lječničke dokumentacije na ovom forumu, ili recimo rasističke izjave na jednom drugom forumu).


I na ovaj dio ti isto mogu reci ono sto sam gore napisala. Pojam neistomisljenik je jako sirok. S onim do 120°, lijevo i desno od mene, uvijek cu rado porazgovat, u cilju svega sto si navela, i dobre rasprave i razmjene misljenja, itd. Onaj ostatak postova, s potpuno suprotnim stajalistem od moga, me se ne dotikavle.

----------


## apricot

> posve slučajno radi o temama u kojima bi ti bila contra većine tvojih kolegica (da se uključiš), na to pitanje samo ti znaš odgovor.


pa ne znam baš na što misliš...
meni je svejedno jesam li ja kontra tebe u razmišljanjima, ili kontra anchie...
ti misliš da ja ne bih išla kontra neke Rode?!
Ma daj!   :Laughing:  
pa forumaši su se zgražali nad svađama između ivarice i mene
sad smo se upristojle (ostarile)

----------


## ivarica

dijete ti raste, mogle bi opet

----------


## Trina

Ja pišem ono što mislim.Uopće me ne dira jesam li jedna protiv pedest ili se nekim slučajem moje mišljenje poklopi sa većinom.Ne dira me ni u stvarnom životu ni ovako virtualno.
A da se puno ljudi ne usudi biti na "suprotnoj strani" znam jer svaki put kad bih se našla na nekoj osjetljivijom temi, redovito dobivam PP-ove podrške od cura koje nemaju volje ni ajmoreći hrabrosti suočiti se sa nadrkanom većinom.I to mi je super,lijep je osjećaj kad vidiš da nisi baš munjen do kraja nego da ima istomišljenika.

Inače,najdraže su mi teme o dojenju predškolaraca  :Grin:  , o Juulu i o traumama zbog krivog pogleda upućenog djetetu  :Grin:  .Tu sam već domaća.

----------


## sorciere

> ali što vrijedi da ja po 55 puta napišem da  ja smatram da sam svoje 
> 
> dijete rodila kad će mi već netko objasniti da su ga iz mene izrezali i da 
> 
> se ja pomirim s tim  jer je problem u meni jer ja  smatram da sam ga 
> 
> rodila a ne da mi je izvađen, a onda opet dobijem  da je mali izvađen i 
> 
> da  žena rađa kako živi i onda ja opet napišem  da jel to one mene 
> ...


jednoumno potpisujem   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Uvijek pišem ono što mislim.
Ne volim žustre rasprave iliti "vruće" teme, najviše zbog brzine kojom se 
razvijaju pa ne stignem sve pratiti, a isto tako nemam niti previše volje s 
nekim se prepucavati i pravdati pa radije niti ne počinjem.

----------


## mim

Čitam stalno o tom sporu di se spominje carski rez i rađanje i ne kužim jednu stvar pa nek me netko prosvijetli ako mu se da. 

Koji je poriv bilo koga govoriti mami koja je dijete RODILA carskim rezom, prošla anesteziju, oporavak od operacije, probleme s dojenjem, rezom.... da svoje dijete nije rodila? Meni to nije jasno. Za mene su djeca koja dođu na svijet rođena. 
I zanima me bi li te koje pričaju na taj način tvrdile da dijete začeno MPO ustvari nije začeto nego...kaj ja znam...biokemijski "napravljeno" u laboratoriju? 
Ajte mi objasnite tu foru s carskim da mi konačno bude jasno.

----------


## sorciere

> Ajte mi objasnite tu foru s carskim da mi konačno bude jasno.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

daj neko lakše pitanje!   :Wink:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajte mi objasnite tu foru s carskim da mi konačno bude jasno.
> 
> 
>     
> 
> daj neko lakše pitanje!


A, he*i ga, kaj ja mogu kad ne kužim   :Embarassed:    :/  

Poznanica jedva ostala trudna, preležala cijelu trudnoću, rodila hitnim carskim rezom, jedva preživjeli i ona i dijete...i koji bi moj poriv trebao biti da joj kažem kak nije rodila??? Pa rodila je tri puta više nego ja koja sam tulumarila cijelu trudnoću, "pretrpila" 4 sata trudova, dva puta stisnula i eto djeteta.

----------


## maria71

Ima dosta topica, samo pretraži moje  ,emsine ili sorcine postove, naletit ćeš

----------


## mama courage

> Ajte mi objasnite tu foru s carskim da mi konačno bude jasno.


za početak pročitaj ovaj tekst, a ako ti i dalje bude nejasno obrati se osobi koja je tekst napisala (imaš link), ili u krajnjem slučaju urednici dijela portala "roda i porod" pod čijim uredništvom se tekst našao na portalu ili ne znam... glavnoj i odgovornoj urednici portala, predsjednici udruge, nekom povjerenstvu ili odboru udruge (ako takvo što postoji)... netko će ti valjda znati odgovoriti u čemu je fora. 

tražiti postove nas _vadilica_ ti, pretpostavljam, neće puno pomoći u pronalaženju odgovora.

----------


## mim

Tekst je jedno, proći carski drugo, ali mene isključivo zanima ovo (kad već sama sebe moram citirati) :



> Koji je poriv bilo koga govoriti mami koja je dijete RODILA carskim rezom, prošla anesteziju, oporavak od operacije, probleme s dojenjem, rezom.... da svoje dijete nije rodila?


Ok, nije svaki carski opravdan, ali ako žena završi na carskom rezu iz nekog razloga (pa čak i da je to sama odabrala) kako joj netko može reći da to dijete nije rodila?? Pa nije ga kupila u dućanu!!

Kad bi se povukla paralela onda bi se moglo reći da ni one žene koje su rodile uz drip nisu rodile nego im je dijete iz maternice istjerano "kemikalijom". I na kraju kaj ispadne?? Rodila si samo ako iza sebe imaš neasistirani porod? 

Voljela bih umjesto čitanja postova da mi netko od onih koji govore da ta djeca nisu rođena u 3 rečenice objasni zašto tako misli.

Ok, nema veze s temom, ali nemam pojma di bih to pitala pa kad ste već spomenule...

----------


## ina33

> Voljela bih umjesto čitanja postova da mi netko od onih koji govore da ta djeca nisu rođena u 3 rečenice objasni zašto tako misli.


Nisam ta od tih koje to govore (rodila carski), i površno i brzinski prelijećem te diskusije oko carskoga, ali mislim da je objašnjenje bio da carski nije porod nego operacija abdomena, kao da to nije vrsta poroda a la prirodni (bez asistencije) i "neprirodni" (ovaj s dripovima itd.), nego da je to onda neka odvojena kategorija stvari - u stilu da je to operacija koja rezultira bebom. Ako sam sve to dobro shvatila, nisam se baš u to sve udubljivala jer sam za sebe neke svoje dileme i trileme bila brzo razriješila.

----------


## sorciere

ja vjerujem da će se svi koji smatraju da carska djeca nisu rođena (već izvađena   :Rolling Eyes:  ) - pozvati na tekst nekog tamo amera... kojem su dodani navodni znakovi tamo gdje ih u originalu nema... pretpostavljam da je to za (po)jač(an)i dojam...  :/

----------


## ina33

A propos tog citiranog članka na portalu, čudan mi je dio di se kaže da doktori zanemaruju znanstvene dokaze da je nepotrebno nakon jednog carskog raditi ponovno carski, nego treba ići na VABC - mislim, ono što mi nije jasno je koji su to znanstvenici (kojeg profila) došli do tih dokaza, zar ti znanstvenici nisu isto doktori - porodničari... I ne kužim koji bi liječnički interes bio da rade operacije kad su one trošak (sala, materijal, anesteziolozi, doktori itd.) za ionako kubureće hrvatske bolničke budžete, ali tko zna, možda sam i ja naivna ili nešto ne kopčam  :/.

----------


## mim

Ma, ok, jedno je kaj piše Amer, carski jest operacija, ali mene zanima PORIV običnog ženskog puka koji će jednoj majci ići nešto takvo govoriti. To je nešto u stilu: "Ja sam veća mama od tebe (a takav stav nije baš stran na forumu  :/  ) jer sam se kilavila u trudovima n sati, a tebe su uspavali i izvadili ti dijete. " 
I, uostalom, ako žena pod punom moralnom odgovornošću i pri zdavoj svijesti potpiše da želi carski onda na njega ima pravo. Zar se tu ne zagovara pravo izbora kako će se roditi? Aha, to samo vrijedi za porod kod kuće i bez dripa, epi.... ? Ili? 
Da me ubijete-nije mi jasno. Idem nazvati poznanicu da je pitam kako se osjeća nakon....hm....operacije. Izgleda da TO ne smijem spomenuti kao porod   :Rolling Eyes: 

( a forum jedne udruge koja se toliko bori za pravo izbora SVAKE žene se može sramiti ako na njemu postoje ovakva mišljenja)

----------


## ina33

> I, uostalom, ako žena pod punom moralnom odgovornošću i pri zdavoj svijesti potpiše da želi carski onda na njega ima pravo. Zar se tu ne zagovara pravo izbora kako će se roditi? Aha, to samo vrijedi za porod kod kuće i bez dripa, epi.... ? Ili?


To i meni nije baš skroz jasno, jer mi nisu jasni mehanizmi kako osigurati da prirodan porod bude skroz siguran (do na nešto što se ne može spriječiti) i tu mi je čudno da ispada da je carski u bolnici manje siguran od prirodnog doma, a ipak je puno žena u porodu kroz povijest umiralo (barem svaka od naših baka zna nekog ko je umro na porodu tako da mislim da je postotak veći od onoga koji se spominje u članku za carski), a, iskreno, nisam čula za još neku smrt na carskome, bar kod nas, i u krugu mojih poznanika, nemam pristupa statistkama, ali to je moj dojam (vjerojatno i ne samo moj). A propos "potpisivanju" za carski, mislim da liječnici tu imaju ulogu i riječ (što bi rekli političari "pustimo struku"), jedino ima blagih indikacija (vjerojatno će netko reć' i da je to psiho-razlog) i indikacija uklesanih u kamen (tipa ozbiljna ugroženost života majke i djetea). S druge strane, ljudi se podvrgavaju svakakvim operacijama (estetika) i sve je to s ove strane zakona, tako da teško je reći - e, za ovo može, a ne, za ovo ne može. Nisam tu pametna, treba to bit iznijansirano, a ne crno-bijelo, ali kako - ne znam. Ja sam osobno za to da se omogući porod doma uz babice itd. za onoga tko to baš želi i ko se dobro informira o tome i kad bi postojao neki način da se brzo ošaca kad se stvar zakompliciara pa da dolazi hitna, ali nikad ne bih odabrala tu varijantu za sebe jer bi me bilo previše prpa what-if scnearija pa bih rađe bila u bolnici jer mi se sve drugo čini prevelik rizik. A, s druge strane, u neke druge rizike idem itd. Tako da je i meni ovo isto malo čudno - prirodni doma da, to je super i gotovo bez rizika, carski ajme majko, bolje ne. Banaliziram, ali površnom čitaču to tako vjeorjatno ispada.

----------


## mim

Stvarno, ni ja ne znam ni jednu ženu kojoj se nešto strašno dogodilo na carskom, ali su poznati slučajevi smrti beba i majki na prirodnom porodu. I u svojoj bližoj okolini imam primjere loše vođenog prirodnog poroda s blažim posljedicama, a također pratim sa strane struke neku djecu koja imaju vrlo čudne dijagnoze koje su vrlo vjerojatno posljedica "sprčkanog" poroda. I onda je to, kao, u redu, a carski nije??  :/  

A i psihičko stanje žene mora se uzeti u obzir. Ima onih koje NE ŽELE roditi prirodno. Zašto im ne omogućiti da se vesele svom porodu carskim rezom i ne prihvate svoje dijete s veseljem nego moraju proći kroz (za njih) veliki stres? Ne kužim. A operacije povećana/smanjenja/čega god su ok jer ženu frustrira fizički nedostatak?

Enivej, majčica iz moje priče je super, oporavlja se brzinom svjetlosti, a mlijeka ima ko u priči. I sve se sretno završilo-unatoč (zahvaljujući) carskom rezu   :Heart:   .

----------


## Mercedes

Magriz moja, vidi do kud ode tvoja anketa  8)

----------


## apricot

ako ovaj topic postane još jedan klon onih o carskom versus vaginalnom... neće biti dobro.
vratite se na temu, a o porodima razgovarajte na za to predviđenom podforumu.
zahvaljujem.

----------


## sorciere

> Magriz moja, vidi do kud ode tvoja anketa  8)


pa pitala je da li pišemo ono što mislimo. a upravo to pišemo.

što se tiče "specifične" teme - moderatori su splitali bezbroj tema, pa ne vidim razlog zašto ne bi i ovu...

----------


## mim

> ako ovaj topic postane još jedan klon onih o carskom versus vaginalnom... neće biti dobro.
> vratite se na temu, a o porodima razgovarajte na za to predviđenom podforumu.
> zahvaljujem.


Jednoumlje na djelu  8)  Pardon, jedan um odlučuje. 

Možda je sporna ova rečenica?



> ( a forum jedne udruge koja se toliko bori za pravo izbora SVAKE žene se može sramiti ako na njemu postoje ovakva mišljenja)


Ako je-sorry, ja pišem ono što mislim, a to je i tema, kaj ne?   :Wink: 

Ok, cure, zaboravite da sam išta pitala i hvala vam što ste se trudile.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> A, s druge strane, u neke druge rizike idem itd. Tako da je i meni ovo isto malo čudno - prirodni doma da, to je super i gotovo bez rizika, carski ajme majko, bolje ne. Banaliziram, ali površnom čitaču to tako vjeorjatno ispada.


Nemojte se ljutit ali to je doista površno čitanje.
Tko malo podrobnije prati forum, primijetit će da se većina članica koja se u Rodi bavi područjem poroda nikada nije protivila carskom rezu kao takvom.
Dapače, masu puta smo konstatirale koliko je za majku, a osobito za dijete, sigurniji carski rez od isforsiranog i nasilnog vaginalnog poroda, kojeg se još poslije naziva "prirodnim.
I uvjeravam vas da osobno ne bih imala problema s tim da rodim na CR ako bi to bilo neophodno.
I malo mi je glupo da uopće osjećam potrebu da to napišem.

Razumijem neke članice, koje to baš podrobno ne prate, da im možda baš nije jasan naš stav, pa i zbog njih opet ovo pišem.
Ali, molim vas, postoji cijeli pdf Porod,  postoje stickani topici, postoji topic u xyz nastavaka o porodu kod kuće, postoje brojni tekstovi na portalu...
Ne može se za sve tražiti sažetak od jednog posta.

Isto tako znam da smo ovu raspravu o "izvađenoj djeci" imale i da nas se prozivalo i da smo objašnjavale već mali milijun puta, ne tako davno na ovom istom forumu.

mim, nitko nikad na ovome forumu nije rekao nekoj ženi koja je rodila carskim da ona svoje dijete nije rodila.
Priča o "vađenju" djeteta je jedna istrgnuta rečenica iz jednog teksta koji se kritički osvrće na (zlo)upotrebu tehnologije u porodu na portalu.
Ja sam uvjerena da se ne obraća se majkama s namjerom da ih omalovaži.
Ali nikako da se na forumu složimo oko toga jel to uvredljivo ili ne, jer je interpretiramo, shvaćamo i doživljavamo na različite načine.
I to ne bi bio problem da se ta tema ne izvlači svakih par mjeseci ponovo van.
Očito bi vas nekoliko povrijeđenih htjele da promijenimo mišljenje i maknemo tekst.
I ja bih svašta nešto, pa ne ide uvijek.
Dozvolite drugačiji pogled na stvar.

Link na sporni tekst je već tu,
potrošila sam i neko vrijeme da nađem i sve ove linkove, a to su samo oni "glavni".
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=wagner
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=wagner
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=wagner

Postoji još i nekoliko topica na kojem se ta neverending story i dalje pokušavala razvlačit (i razvlačila se) po cijelom forumu, a izgleda da se opet potkuruje da se ispočetka krene razvlačit.
Ja u tome ne želim dalje sudjelovati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sjetila sam se još jedne zanimljivosti za emsu:
> znam barem 4 forumašice koje su rodile kod kuće, a da se nisu javljale na dotičnom topicu.
> Eto, da ne ispadne da su ove pro homer birth samo najglasnije.
> Ljudi su različiti, neki će bit svakom loncu poklopac, neki pak puno samozatajniji...
> 
> 
> ...


Ma jači si mi ti heretik kad 99,9% ljudi u HTR smatra porod kod kuće suludim rizikom  :Laughing:  .

Argumenti su, kako si i sama rekla, vrlo često obojani baš vlastitim iskustvom.
Eto, konkretno ove cure koje su rodile doma i nakon poroda nemaju ništa protiv istog  :Wink: .
U svakom slučaju, htjela sam te samo utješiti da se ne grizeš kako se ne javljaju sve one koje se boje poroda kod kuće, jer ne javljaju se ni sve koje ga se ne boje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

u HR, ne u HTR

----------


## sorciere

> Dozvolite drugačiji pogled na stvar.


vrlo rado. 

ne želim mijenjati ničije mišljenje, ali isto tako - želim da se poštuje i  mišljenje svih nas koje smo time povrijeđene. 

ako ti (i uredništvo) branite svoje mišljenje / poglede iskazivanjem moći tj. neuvažavanja osjećaja jednog dijela forumašica na način da dogmatski branite opstanak "tehnike" na portalu - ne znam kakvu "dozvolu" tražiš???

moć osoblja dodatno se iskazuje zaključavanjem "vrućih" topika, iako bi oni bili normalnije temperature - da se makne tekst. 

doista bih željela prihvatiti tvoje izlaganje na način na koji bi ti željela - ali sve dok se tehnika rezanja i vađenja nalazi na portalu - ne mogu. 

jer ovo je čista demagogija...

----------


## mamma Juanita

Dogmatski se može reći da i ti braniš svoj stav.
Votever.
Ne mijenja se stav zato što te netko sili da ga mijenjaš, nego ako te uspije uvjerit argumentima.
Ja bih rekla, u ovom slučaju-jalov pos'o.
Nije da nismo obostrano pokušali.
I ne skidaju se tekstovi zato što su topici vrući (a ohladili bi se skidanjem), jer bi to tek bilo licemjerno.

----------


## sorciere

> Dogmatski se može reći da i ti braniš svoj stav.
> Votever.
> Ne mijenja se stav zato što te netko sili da ga mijenjaš, nego ako te uspije uvjerit argumentima.
> Ja bih rekla, u ovom slučaju-jalov pos'o.
> Nije da nismo obostrano pokušali.
> I ne skidaju se tekstovi zato što su topici vrući (a ohladili bi se skidanjem), jer bi to tek bilo licemjerno.


ja mogu dati milijun argumenata - no (ne-znam-kome-jer-nije-naveden) ne mijenja se stav. naravno da je pisanje mojih (i pisanje ostalih) argumenata - jalov pos'o. ostajete gluhi. pardon, slijepi (ovo su ipak slova).

i ne brkaj poredak. topici se ne bi ohladili skidanjem, nego ne bi ni bili tako vrući u startu. 

pitam se - što je ovdje zapravo licemjerno... :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

Gledaš stvar iz svog kuta, ja iz svog.
Over and out.

----------


## sorciere

> Gledaš stvar iz svog kuta, ja iz svog.
> Over and out.


ne. gledam sa sredine sobe. probaj iskoračiti iz svog kuta. ja iz svog jesam.

----------


## mamma Juanita

anblivibl
 :Bye:

----------


## sorciere

> anblivibl


nestalo argumenata?

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako ovaj topic postane još jedan klon onih o carskom versus vaginalnom... neće biti dobro.
> vratite se na temu, a o porodima razgovarajte na za to predviđenom podforumu.
> zahvaljujem.
> 
> 
> Jednoumlje na djelu  8)  Pardon, jedan um odlučuje.


totalno bezvezna opaska  :shock: 

neka onda svaki topic završi tom raspravom:
topic o dojenju... može: mama nema mlijeka, sigurno je uzrok carski rez, pa će mlijeko zakasniti. a carskim rezom su/nisu djeca rođena.

ili na receptima, naprimjer: kuhala bih grah, ali ne mogu, nedavno sam rodila carskim rezom. e, da si rodila vaginalno, mogla bi ga kuhati, ne bi te ništa boljelo.
...

ja razumijem da si ti "alternativa", ali budi malo i fer!

----------


## mim

> ja razumijem da si ti "alternativa", ali budi malo i fer!


Mislim isto to. 

Dakle, jučer sam si dala truda i poklikala linkove *mamme Juanite* da ne ispadne da ih je žena bez veze stavila. Ispada da su u pitanju 3 teme istog sadržaja, vrlo vruće, s dosta postova u kojima veliki broj majki koje su rodile carskim rezom izražava povrijeđenost spornim tekstom. Ja bih se ipak malo zapitala mora li on tamo stajati. To nije samo jedna "alternativka" koja se bori protiv vjetrenjača. To je veliki broj majki koje stoje iza udruge, foruma, daju doprinos svemu tome...a povrijeđene su. Nakon svega toga pročitanog-da stojim iza objave tog teksta osobno bi me bilo sram, mislim da bih razaslala veliki broj PP-ova svim tim ženama u svoje ime, ispričala se i brzinom svjetlosti uklonila taj tekst. 

Za koga je on objavljen? Za mame koje moraju na carski jer su medicinske indikacije takve? Za mame koje su skidali i pripremali za operaciju trčeči s kolicima na kojima su ležale jer se radilo o sekundama? Ne, to je tekst za mali broj žena koje razmišljaju o tome bi li rodile elektivnim carskim iz nekog samo njima poznatog razloga. Da, čak i one imaju pravo na odluku. 

Tekst je američkog autora. Zašto se nitko nije potrudio saznati nešto malo o statistikama s ove strane bare? O tome koliko žena umire na prirodnom porodu? Koliko djece završi s cerebralnim poremećajima zato jer je "netko" gledao utakmicu pa mu se nije dalo "rezati" ? Ako je već i tekst jednog liječnika-specijaliste moram reći da je pisan kao da ga je pisao mesar, a ne ginekolog i meni je, kao majci koja nije rodila carskim, uvredljiv jer između redova žena se spominje kao komad mesa koji se reže. 

Uputila bih novopečenu majku-caricu na Rode da sazna više o njezi djeteta, dojenju, nošenju.... Ne želim jer se bojim da će u tijeku svog oporavka natrčati na postove u spornim temama. Ne želim da bude još jedna povrijeđena majka. 

Zanimljivo, sve su teme o tom tekstu zaključane kao što će biti i ova. Sačuvaj Bože da bi netko izustio da ga to vrijeđa! Ako je on već na portalu zašto nitko bar svojim nickom nije rekao:"Ja stojim iza toga, ja ne želim da se makne iz tog i tog razloga". Stalno se piše o tome kako iza teksta ne stoji Udruga. Pa tko onda stoji? Američki liječnik? 

Rodila sam neasistirano prije Roda, nije mi Udruga trebala da se izborim za sebe. MOžda je nekim ženama danas lakše jer same ne bi imale snage za to pa im pomaže, ali koliko ste napravile koristi toliko ponekad zabrazdite i napravite veliku štetu i to tamo gdje ne bi smjele: povrijedite osjećaje majki, a borite se za majčinstvo na svim poljima. Sramotno!!!!

----------


## štrigica

> da je objašnjenje bio da carski nije porod nego operacija abdomena,


koja debilana  :shock: 

nisam do sada čitala topice o carskom (nije me zanimalo) ali vidim da ste tamo očito dobro pobile tezu o jednoumlju  :/

----------


## maria71

al sam bila oštra na onom prvom linku   :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

uglavnom mislim da smo pobili ovo o jednoumlju... 
zaključak - *forum nije jednouman* je izveden iz gore navedenih primjera...

----------


## Marsupilami

> Stvarno, ni ja ne znam ni jednu ženu kojoj se nešto strašno dogodilo na carskom


Ima tu na rodinom forumu jedna forumasica koja je reanimirana i jos k tome prosla pakao prvih godinu dana djetetovog zivota jer je beba imala strasne posljedice (fala Bogu danas je to zivahno i napredno dijete  :Heart:  )

Nije uvijek sve crno-bijelo, svaki slucaj je za sebe i raspravljati o tome carski ili vaginalni je pomalo nezahvalno.
Ja sam imala 5 poroda i od toga 4 carska, drugi porod koji je bio VBAC je skoro kobno zavrsio zbog prijetece rupture, naravno da je vjerovatno krivnja na doktorima koji su me prikopcali na drip, ali ne mogu biti 100% sigurna jer poznam jako puno zena koje su imale VBAC s dripom i prosle odlicno.
Zasto? Genetika? Imale su srece? Ja nisam imala srece? Nikada necu saznati  :/

Ja sam uvijek za pravo na izbor, ako netko zeli na carski zasto ne bi isao? To mi nikada nece biti jasno, mnogi se odlucuju na razne operacije iz estetskih razloga i na to imaju pravo, zasto bi porod bio nesto drugo?

----------


## mim

> Ja sam imala 5 poroda i od toga 4 carska


  :Naklon:  
Smatraš li da si svoju djecu rodila ili osjećaš da su ti izvađeni kirurškim putem? 

(čitam ponovo brojke iz ovog citiranog i nemam pojma što bih ti rekla osim još malo   :Naklon:   )

----------


## leonisa

> Smatraš li da si svoju djecu rodila ili osjećaš da su ti izvađeni kirurškim putem?


a zasto jedno mora iskljucivati drugo?

Marsupilami  :Love:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Smatraš li da si svoju djecu rodila ili osjećaš da su ti izvađeni kirurškim putem? 
> 
> 
> a zasto jedno mora iskljucivati drugo?


Poanta je u aktivnom rađanju (osjećajno) ili pasivnom ležanju dok drugi vade njeno dijete. Zanima me kakvi su osjećaji u pitanju, ne tehnikalije. 

Marsupilami, ako je preintimno-oprosti.

----------


## leonisa

ne shvcam te......pokusavam shvatiti to pitanje i ne mogu ga dokuciti.
mislim, svaka majka osjeca da je svoje dijete rodila. i je.

ako ce te zadovoljit moj odgovor- ja sam L. rodila. no isto tako ona nije rodjena prolaskom kroz porodjajni kanal vec je kirurski izvadjena iz moje utrobe dok sam ja paralizirana lezala vezanih ruku nimalo ne sudjelovajuci u samom cinu.
da, imala sam divan tim koji mi je govorio sto se dogadja, no svoju nemoc sam najvise osjetila kad su mi ju pokazali i ja sam ju htjela dotaknuti, zagrliti ali nisam mogla jer su mi ruke bile vezane.
toliko o aktivnosti.

----------


## ina33

Ako se dobro sjećam, meni je bila zavezana samo jedna ruka i kad u mi je pokazali mogla sam je pomazit, da nisam toliko plakala od ganuća, olakšanja i sreće   :Heart: .

----------


## ina33

A toliko smo je aktivno radili tijekom 8 godina i toliko je tu aktivnosti uloženo, da mi je to je li sam je ja istisnula ili su mi je doktori izvadili u odnosu na sve to prije nevažno. Njen jaki plač je sve drugo napravio nevažnim. Ali, najbolje da odgovori mama koja ima iskustvo i jednog i drugog poroda.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam imala 5 poroda i od toga 4 carska
> 
> 
>   
> Smatraš li da si svoju djecu rodila ili osjećaš da su ti izvađeni kirurškim putem?


Smatram da sam ih rodila i nikako ne mogu reci da sam osjetila razliku izmedju vaginalnog poroda i carskog u smislu povezivanja sa djetetom.
Dojila sam ih dok sam jos na intenzivnoj lezala (osim 5., curica je svojih 19 dana zivota bila u inkubatoru iz kojeg nije ni izasla  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Nosila sam ih pod srcem mjesecima i rodila sam ih, na koji nacin sam ih rodila meni ne umanjuje osjecaj majcinstva i povezanosti s njima  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

e pa meni su obje. jedna tlakomjer a duga infuzije. komada 3.
netko je pak spavao.
nebitno.

da se nisam osjecala kao subjekt, nisam.
da sam se vise osjecala kao objekt, jesam.
pogotovo nakon sto je L. izvadjena.

no to apsolutno ne igra nikakvu ulogu u mom danjem zivotu niti u njemu ista mijenja.

----------


## leonisa

uletila je Marsupilami i sa 



> Nosila sam ih pod srcem mjesecima i rodila sam ih, na koji nacin sam ih rodila meni ne umanjuje osjecaj majcinstva i povezanosti s njima


je sve rekla.
i u tome se, koliko znam, SVI slazu.

----------


## Marsupilami

Zaboravila sam napomenuti da sam sva 4 carska imala u opcoj anesteziji, dakle spavala sam tjekom poroda, ali svejedno mi to nije bitno.
Vjerovatno je sve to do osobnog stava i ocekivanja.

U pocetku mi je bilo krivo, kako druge zene mogu roditi a ja ne   :Rolling Eyes:  ali s vremenom sam promjenila svoj stav.
Zahvaljujem Bogu sto je medicina toliko napredovala i ja sam imala prilike roditi jer da nije jos u prvom porodu bih umrla zbog komplikacija, zajedno sa svojom bebom.

----------


## Anci

> mislim, svaka majka osjeca da je svoje dijete rodila. i je.
> 
> ako ce te zadovoljit moj odgovor- ja sam L. rodila. no isto tako ona nije rodjena prolaskom kroz porodjajni kanal vec je kirurski izvadjena iz moje utrobe dok sam ja paralizirana lezala vezanih ruku nimalo ne sudjelovajuci u samom cinu.
> .


Ovako i ja.

Ja po tome pitanju mislim slično kao i ina33, čini mi se da je ona gore nešto napisala...

OK, nije porodm nego operacija abdomena. Da je operacija, to ne moramo naglašavati.
Ali, ja sma ih rodila.

I meni je to to.

Još sam bila pod općom.

Kad se sjetim carskog, najteže mi je pala razdvojenost od L. jer sam je vidjela tek sutradan...
J. sam vidjela čim sam se probudila. Bila sam još omamljena pa sam tražila dami je opet daju kad sam se sljedeći put probudila  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> ako ovaj topic postane još jedan klon onih o carskom versus vaginalnom... neće biti dobro.
> vratite se na temu, a o porodima razgovarajte na za to predviđenom podforumu.
> zahvaljujem.


A ja ću zahvaliti apri što je umjesto mene reagirala ovdje. 

Tako je jedna jednoumka pomogla drugoj.   :Wink:  

I zamoliti ću vas:

Vratite se na temu ovog topica, a raspravu oko carskog vs vaginalni, sve vs prirodni, prirodni vs sve ostalo, itd..ostavite za topice koji su ionako već otvoreni. Ili ako nisu, otvorite ih na pdfovim za koji su predviđeni.   :Smile:

----------


## maria71

Natrag na temu, 

zašto kad god nešto napišem kontra većine, dobijem hrpu pp-ova podrške , a na toj temi na forumu sam sama protiv svih   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Zivot je okrutan.  :Aparatic:

----------


## štrigica

zato šta je naporno bit u manjini   :Smile:  vječita opozicija nije isplativa pozicija za većinu ljudi koji nemaju smisao za humor sličan tvom   :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

zato sto si ti maria jedinstvena   :Wink:  

nisan citala cijeli topic, neda mi se iscitavat 5 strana. ja pisem samo ono sto mislim. ponekad potpisem nekoga jer mislim otprilike to isto pa mi se neda pisat.

 neman pojma o cemu je rijec kad govorimo o porodu carskim rezom, nisan citala topice o toj temi. zar se to ne smatra porodom? ne kontam  :?

----------


## štrigica

provrti 4. stranicu topica...

----------


## maria71

daje cure sad ću opet dobit da sam atenšn hor i da mi treba stručna pomoć   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

> mare evo ja mislim da žena rađa i na carski i prirodno...


ne vidm o cemu se uopce ima raspravljat

----------


## sorciere

> daje cure sad ću opet dobit da sam atenšn hor i da mi treba stručna pomoć


ja ću ti stručno pomoć   :Grin:  .

----------


## štrigica

neki misle da ima - ALI ne na ovom topicu....

----------


## Deaedi

> zašto kad god nešto napišem kontra većine, dobijem hrpu pp-ova podrške , a na toj temi na forumu sam sama protiv svih


Ha ha ha i ja dobijem pp-ove, ali ne podrške.

----------


## ronin

pa što nije rasprava o carskom dobar primjer vezan za TEMU topica?

što je tema topica?koja joj je svrha ako ne razgovaramo o konkretnim primjerima?

možemo razgovarati do mile volje o jednoumlju općenito,no džabe nam rasprava ako ne možemo konkretno...

----------


## Deaedi

> pa što nije rasprava o carskom dobar primjer vezan za TEMU topica?
> 
> što je tema topica?koja joj je svrha ako ne razgovaramo o konkretnim primjerima?
> 
> možemo razgovarati do mile volje o jednoumlju općenito,no džabe nam rasprava ako ne možemo konkretno...


Slažem se. Ako se na nešto žališ, odmah moderatori traže da navedeš primjer. A ovo su po meni idealni primjeri.

----------


## mamma san

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa što nije rasprava o carskom dobar primjer vezan za TEMU topica?
> 
> što je tema topica?koja joj je svrha ako ne razgovaramo o konkretnim primjerima?
> 
> možemo razgovarati do mile volje o jednoumlju općenito,no džabe nam rasprava ako ne možemo konkretno...
> 
> ...


Pa onda vrlo jednostavno možemo zatvoriti sve pdfove, sve topice, i možemo ostati samo na ovom. Jer upravo na ovom možemo raspravljati o apsolutno svim primjerima jednoumlja ili ne..  :Rolling Eyes:  

Pa zar nam skoro svi otvoreni topici ne ostavljaju mogućnost iznošenja drugačijeg mišljenja? Ili se ja varam?  
Ne traže li možda autori velikog broja topica različiti stav od svojeg osobnog? Vjerovatno se varam.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Felix

slazem se s onim koji je prije x stranica napisao da je bitna razlika izmedju _podrzavanja_ i _propagiranja_.

glede podrzavanja - evo ja podrzavam vegane i vegetarijance, ali vjerojatno nikad necu postati jedan od njih. podrzavam i porode u bolnicama ali se iskreno nadam da nikad necu iskusiti tako nesto  :Grin:  

glede propagiranja, ovo je forum udruge roda i normalno da cemo mi clanice rode propagirati rodin sustav vrijednosti. koji je prije svega zasnovan na pravu na izbor, s tim da naglasavamo da u nekim stvarima izbor bas i nije pravi izbor (npr odluka da li ces dojiti ili ne nije ista kao hoces li kupiti crvene ili plave cipele - oboje je izbor, ali poprilicno razlicit).

ima stvari koje ne pisem na forumu, jer su mi intimne i ne zelim ih dijeliti s ostalima. mozda zato netko dobije krivu sliku o meni, jer dobiva samo fragmente moje osobnosti, ali sto cu mu...

zao mi je kad se na nekoj, inace zanimljivoj temi (a redovno tako biva), odmah stvore dva tabora koji se medjusobno prepucavaju. nikakvi argumenti suprotnog tabora se ne uzimaju u obzir, samo trkeljanje po svom. oooobozavam moderirati takve topice, da ne govorim o sudjelovanjima u njima  :Rolling Eyes:   :/ 

glede kontroverznih topica o dojenju, porodu kod kuce, carskom rezu i sl, nakon stranica i stranica besmislenih (iz mog kuta gledanja) rasprava uvidjela sam da neka uvjerenja nemaju veze sa razumskim argumentima a kamoli znanosti - uvjerenja o vjeri, abortusu, porodu i sl. najcesce se ne mogu promijeniti, koliko se god raspravljalo o tome.  :Nope:

----------


## Felix

dok napisem post, vec rasprava ode u drugom smjeru...

----------


## cvijeta73

a mene bi baš zanimalo da li je netko promijenio svoj stav, razmišljanje o nečemu - temeljem rasprava na forumu. 

ja npr. jesam o jednoj stvari, a ta je oko žena domaćica. prije mi je to u niti jednom jedincatom slučaju nije dolazilo u obzir kao način života bilo koje žene na svijetu; nakon rasprave i argumentacije - malo drukčije razmišljam. 

to mi trenutno jedino pada na pamet, ako se još nečeg sjetim, nadopisati ću.   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> uvjerenja o vjeri, abortusu, porodu i sl. najcesce se ne mogu promijeniti, koliko se god raspravljalo o tome.


Ali Roda podrzava pravo izbora vjere, pravo zene na ab, ako se ne varam...ali ne podrzava pravo na odabir nacina poroda. Odnosno zalaze se za ogranicavanje prava izbora. To je jednoumlje o kojem se govori. 




> Pa onda vrlo jednostavno možemo zatvoriti sve pdfove, sve topice, i možemo ostati samo na ovom. Jer upravo na ovom možemo raspravljati o apsolutno svim primjerima jednoumlja ili ne..


Nije jednoumlje oko marke djecjih cipela, nego je oko određenih tema.

----------


## apricot

> ...ali ne podrzava pravo na odabir nacina poroda. Odnosno zalaze se za ogranicavanje prava izbora. To je jednoumlje o kojem se govori.


u Rodi sam skoro pet godina i nikada ovo nisam nigdje čula ni vidjela.
ako je to doista tako, mislim da bi bila gomila članica koje bi razmislile o članstvu.
Deaedi, mislim da se varaš.

----------


## mamma san

> uvjerenja o vjeri, abortusu, porodu i sl. najcesce se ne mogu promijeniti, koliko se god raspravljalo o tome.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ali Roda podrzava pravo izbora vjere, pravo zene na ab, ako se ne varam...ali ne podrzava pravo na odabir nacina poroda. Odnosno zalaze se za ogranicavanje prava izbora. To je jednoumlje o kojem se govori. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma kojih tema Deaedi?  To što neki imaju drugačije mišljenje o carskom od drugih? Ili o prirodnom porodu od drugih? Tko je tu jednouman? Ako se raspravlja oko dva ili tri različita mišljenja, gdje je tu jednoumlje?

Da postoji jednoumlje onda se oko nečega ne bi niti raspravljalo. To što ja mislim jedno, a ti drugo, i o tomo raspravljamo na ovom forumu, čini li to jednoumlje?
Pa nije li i ovaj topic i rasprava na njemu jedinstveni prikaz jednoumlja? Npr. neki tvrde da ga nema, a npr. ti tvrdiš da ga ima? Ma gdje???

Zašto bi 10 ljudi morali misliti različito? Zašto je nenormalno ako 3 misle jedno, drugih 3 drugo i ona jedinka treće?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

> zato šta je naporno bit u manjini   vječita opozicija nije isplativa pozicija za većinu ljudi koji nemaju smisao za humor sličan tvom


ja sam baš najsretnija bila na topicu gdje sam bila u manjini i branila svoj stav bez obzira što ostali nisu bili presretni čitajući moje postove. Jako me taj topic veselio, ali kako sam ipak, izgleda, previše pristojna nismo došli do ključanja, premda sam išla taktikom provokacije. Tužno je zamro. Još mi dođe tu i tamo da se vratim i bacim koju bombu.

Ne znam što je to u ljudima da žele da se i drugi s njima slože. Ako mi netko s poštovanjem i argumentirano proturječi, znači da imamo zanimljivu temu za razgovor. Pa barem forum možemo shvatiti kao mjesto gdje se možemo slobodnije izraziti. Ja u RL jadna većinom šutim da me ne izopće iz društva. Ali zato ovdje...  :Grin:  

Isto mi je čudno da se neko snebiva ako primjerice u jednom postu napišem da je dojenje (ili nošenje djece ili coslipanje ili AP) super, a u drugom da je naporno. Može biti i jedno i drugo istovremeno, zar ne? Pa to valjda svi ovdje znamo.

----------


## pomikaki

> uvjerenja o vjeri, abortusu, porodu i sl. najcesce se ne mogu promijeniti, koliko se god raspravljalo o tome.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ali Roda podrzava pravo izbora vjere, pravo zene na ab, ako se ne varam...ali ne podrzava pravo na odabir nacina poroda. Odnosno zalaze se za ogranicavanje prava izbora. To je jednoumlje o kojem se govori.


ajde, zbiiilja... :?

----------


## mamma san

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				uvjerenja o vjeri, abortusu, porodu i sl. najcesce se ne mogu promijeniti, koliko se god raspravljalo o tome.
> ...


Deaedi, ne tvrdi nešto kategorički što apsolutno nije točno. 

Ako išta Roda podržava to je pravo izbora, ali...inzistira na kompletnoj informaciji.   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Ako išta Roda podržava to je pravo izbora, ali...inzistira na kompletnoj informaciji.


Upravo tako  :Yes:

----------


## yaya

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


Sad si me natjerala da razmišljam.   :Laughing:  A što je s pravom žene da odabere carski, jel i to pravo na izbor kojeg ovaj forum podržava? Mislim ako se toliko govori o pravima žene da odabere gdje i kako će roditi ne ulazi li u to i odabir carskog a ako ćemo iskreno nisam baš primjetila da se na ovom forumu podržava i ta ideja. Ako sam u krivu molim da me razuvjerite, bilo bi mi drago.

----------


## mama courage

> ali...inzistira na kompletnoj informaciji.


  :Rolling Eyes:  i ovo mi polako stvara čir na želucu.  :Grin:  jel se to ide od pretpostavke da žene koje izaberu carski rez ili recimo nedojenje u biti su apriori neinformirane ?! naravno presumpcija superinformiranosti je dana kad se žena porađa na 11. katu na parketu svoje dnevne sobe   :Razz:  

(objašnjenje zašto me ovo iritira, jer me užasno podsjeća kad žena u zapadnim zemljama mora prije abortusa otići na razgovor sa stručnom - čini mi se psihologom ili sl. - osobom. jer jadna ne bila nema pojma što to čini, pa da joj netko tutorski objasni.)

felix - nisam te zaboravila. nadaj se ovih dana odgovoru. sabur selamet.

----------


## Balarosa

> a mene bi baš zanimalo da li je netko promijenio svoj stav, razmišljanje o nečemu - temeljem rasprava na forumu. 
> 
> ja npr. jesam o jednoj stvari, a ta je oko žena domaćica. prije mi je to u niti jednom jedincatom slučaju nije dolazilo u obzir kao način života bilo koje žene na svijetu; nakon rasprave i argumentacije - malo drukčije razmišljam. 
> 
> to mi trenutno jedino pada na pamet, ako se još nečeg sjetim, nadopisati ću.


Ja sam valjda labilna, meni su rasprave na forumu utjecale na mišljenje o dosta stvari. Ovako na brzinu -  o roditeljima vegetarijancima i raznim pitanjima vjere.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja recimo niti prije 16 godina nisam neinformirana otišla na carski. Dobro sam znala da je prvi gemin u položaju na zadak, a drugi je u poprečnom položaju. Ovaj drugi skrivao je veliku opasnost da se ne okrene na porodu čime bi mu bio ugrožen život. Nekada su liječnici takve slučajeve rješavali na način da gurnu ruku u maternicu i na taj način okrenu bebu, što je samo krajnja mjera, izuzetno opasna. Od kada se po bolnicama radi carski, toj se metodi ne pribjegava.
Drugi puta pristala sam na carski jer sam imala izuzetnog liječnika kome sam u potpunosti vjerovala.
I smatram da je tako trebalo biti i da sam dobro odlučila zato što nisam htjela ugroziti živote svoje djece. A sve teme o štetnosti carskog mogu pročitati da se ne naljutim. Znam da je prirodni porod zdraviji, poželjniji za ženu i dijete, ali meni je ispalo drugačije.
Ali ono što ne bih preporučila je propagiranje poroda kod kuće. Kad bih znala da sam nekog navela na to, pa da nešto krene ukrivo, savjest bi me uništila. Ipak su u bolnici liječnici, većina njih sa znanjem i ljubavlju prema svom pozivu i meni je puno ljepši osjećaj da si bar djelomično zaštićen ako nešto krene ukrivo.

----------


## mamma san

> ali...inzistira na kompletnoj informaciji.
> 			
> 		
> 
>   i ovo mi polako stvara čir na želucu.  jel se to ide od pretpostavke da žene koje izaberu carski rez ili recimo nedojenje u biti su apriori neinformirane ?! naravno presumpcija superinformiranosti je dana kad se žena porađa na 11. katu na parketu svoje dnevne sobe   
> 
> ..............


mama courage, pročitaj još jedanput svoju rečenicu, i onda se vrati na temu ovog topica, i reci tko je tu jednouman.   :Rolling Eyes:  

A što se tiče čira na želucu i uzroka tom čiru...nije li glupo uvijek na isti način izazivati te bolove?

----------


## ljiljan@

Nisi Balarosa jedina labilna. Ja sam zbog Rode promijenila mišljenje o dojenju, naučila ispravno dojiti dijete i jako sam sretna zbog toga. I promijenila sam mišljenje o reklamama za adaptirano. Živimo u drušvu koje nas tjera i goni da kupujemo, kupujemo, kupujemo i što treba i što ne treba, i korisno i štetno, koje te uvjerava da nisi čovjek ako ne kupuješ, kupuješ, kupuješ..
Treba bebe zaštititi od toga. Rode  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

I još jednom ću vas pokušati vratiti na temu ovog topica.

Jednoumlje.

Imate li nešto o tome pisati, slobodno pišite. A za sve druge teme otvorite si topice na odgovarajućim pdf-ovima.   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Treba bit informiran, meni je najdraži "informed choice" samo je užasno teško na kraju pobrat najrelevantniju informaciju - ima milijun izvora i na internetu, milijun mišljenja, milijun strujanja, kao i emotivnog prikazivanja informacija, koje je, hoćeš-nećeš, teško onako skroz objektivno prezentirat, bio ti doktor ili pacijent. Ovaj članak o carskome oko kojeg se sve zavrtilo sam ja percipirala kao da je obojan na način da zastrašuje, plus slika u ovim krajevima ipak ne tako prisutnu sliku da bi se ukinuli vaginalni porodi i svaki išao na carski jer je to tako "doktorima lakše", a onda i taj emotivni podtekst s naglaskom da su to onda djeca koja su izvađena. Rizike definitivno treba znat, a svaka operacija može, u krajnoj linij, i završit smrću, ali treba opet znat u kojem postotku i procijenit u odnosu na svaku trudnoću i u odnosu na svaku ženu. Ja vjerujem da je svrha stavljanja toga na portal bila - osnažite se i još jedanput dobro promislite je li carski baš za vas i ne pristupajte mu olako, ali nekako mislim da je fulana jer previše zastrašuje, pa onda nekako ne vjeruješ takvom članku i na pola se odlijepiš od njegovih teza. To je moj dojam, nisam proučavala porode niti sam za to stručnjak.

----------


## ina33

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a mene bi baš zanimalo da li je netko promijenio svoj stav, razmišljanje o nečemu - temeljem rasprava na forumu. 
> 
> ja npr. jesam o jednoj stvari, a ta je oko žena domaćica. prije mi je to u niti jednom jedincatom slučaju nije dolazilo u obzir kao način života bilo koje žene na svijetu; nakon rasprave i argumentacije - malo drukčije razmišljam. 
> 
> to mi trenutno jedino pada na pamet, ako se još nečeg sjetim, nadopisati ću.  
> 
> ...


Jesam i ja - evo, npr., o prirodnom porodu doma. Nakon mikkine i aquine priče koje su stvarno predivne. Ne bih nikome sugeriravala ništa, ionako ne mislim da imam neku moć' nekog skrenut s onoga što je naumio, niti da sad imam neko relevantno znanje o tome. Jedino bih voljela da je i to nekako institucionaliziranije da se ne mora ić po babice u Austriju.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja bih ignorala ovo o carskom jer ćemo se počupat   :Laughing:  

ali na temu:

svakako mislim da mnogi nisu onakvi kakvim se "pišu" jer je to jednostavno teško. ako i u mnogim situacijama u životu tako i na forumu tj u internetskim bespućima, gdje sami o sebi moramo govoriti, ljudi često pišu ono što bi htjeli a ne ono što jest.

puno puta mi to baš nije drago primjetiti (jer minglamo i u RL, srećemo se, nemo'š se sakrit u ovom globalnom selu) ali ne zamjeram kad skužim da nije smišljeno

ali ima i ovih drugih, koji smisle jednu fora priču, pa se tako predstave i furaju film koji nema veze s istinom. od toga mi je muka   :Rolling Eyes:  


opet, kad razmislim, nisam uvijek istog mišljenja. mijenjam ih, ali dooobro  promislim, prodiskutiram, iščitam, pa i isprobam na vlastitoj koži, tek onda mijenjam. ne jer je netko to rekao, nego mi je to dalo za razmišljati. tako recimo prije 6 godina bih rekla da ću možda dojiti bebu, tak negdje do 6 mjeseci. pa sam onda na rodi puno čitala i u prvoj trudnoći odlučila probati dojiti do godinu dana jer ovo poslije mi se činilo bljak (oprostite na izrazu ali sam iskrena).

eto me sad, istina da mi ovaj veliki često ide na živce kad žica cicu po stoti put, ali ja još dojim i nije mi uopće bljak   :Grin:  

isto tako, nakon prvog poroda (dovršenog hitnim carskim) uvrtila sam si u glavu da je za sve kriv drip, i doktori, i moja nespremnost i neznanje o porodu, pa dijagnoza disproporcije nije po meni bila ispravna. nakon drugog poroda (isto dovršenog hitnim carskim) ne sumnjam u stav mog muža da bih prije stotinjak godina bila pokojna. jednostavno je to tako. podržavam prirodni porod, ushićuje me pomisao da su neke žene rodile i doma, no nikad to ne bih zagovarala jer kod mene su rizici preveliki.  

zagovaram puno toga, ali se toga i držim. kad i ako promijenim mišljenje, to ću svakako i reći. mislim da je to fer prema forumskim "kolegama".

----------


## mikka

#/&$>% 

nema me par dana i sad imam 6 stranica za iscitavati, aman, usporite malo!

----------


## yaya

A ja nekad imam dojam da samo ja vidim svoje postove   :Sad:   :?

----------


## cvijeta73

> A ja nekad imam dojam da samo ja vidim svoje postove    :?


potpis.   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> A ja nekad imam dojam da samo ja vidim svoje postove    :?


citam te ja, ne brini   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi, ne tvrdi nešto kategorički što apsolutno nije točno.


Probati ću naći jedan topic gdje je bas tako receno. Bilo je to dosta davno, ali bas se sjecam da je tako receno za carski.

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja nekad imam dojam da samo ja vidim svoje postove    :?
> 
> 
> citam te ja, ne brini


  :Laughing:  tek se sad brinem.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

Podijelila sam ovaj topic tako da sam raspravu o porodu preselila na porode.   Link na raspravu: Pravo na izbor poroda 

Što se tiče ovog topica, molim vas da ostanete na temi ovog topica, a to je "Jednoumlje".    :Smile:

----------

